# Genie 0x08C2/0x08D4/0x8D6, Issues/Discussion



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for all Genie DVRs.

*HR34 & HR44* All manufacturers

*HR34 0x08D4*
*HR44 0x08C2*
*HR34 0x08D6*

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/213307-genie-hr34-0x08d4hr44-0x08c2/

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver._

_Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted._

_Thanks!_


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

In the notes about this release, could these be explained in a little more detail...."HDMI CEC" and "Last 4 timeout"

Thanks!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

HDMI-CEC is where the receiver will turn on the TV and change it to the correct input assuming of course the TV supports this protocol. Last 4 time out, I have no idea


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Does this address the abhorrent remote response on the HR34?


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

I sure hope so...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> HDMI-CEC is where the receiver will turn on the TV and change it to the correct input assuming of course the TV supports this protocol. Last 4 time out, I have no idea


Maybe it has something to do with the yellow/info button last 4 channels pop-up needing to give up after a while of no response from the user.

Then again, maybe they did something with the inactivity timeout:

https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3773/~/im-seeing-a-message-on-my-tv-screen-saying-no-user-activity-for-the-last-4


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> Then again, maybe they did something with the inactivity timeout:
> 
> https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3773/~/im-seeing-a-message-on-my-tv-screen-saying-no-user-activity-for-the-last-4


See this is what happens when you are clueless about something. You are confusing two different things. The link you provided is for the power saving feature, it has nothing to so with the last 4 on the informational banner. But I can't expect any less since you are a Dish subscriber.... Who LOVES to hangout in the DirecTV® forums....


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> See this is what happens when you are clueless about something. You are confusing two different things. The link you provided is for the power saving feature, it has nothing to so with the last 4 on the informational banner. But I can't expect any less since you are a Dish subscriber.... Who LOVES to hangout in the DirecTV® forums....


Given that you've admitted to having no idea (being clueless?), I'm surprised you felt compelled to call me out for making observations.

There doesn't seem to be any specific mention of the informational banner in the release notes but there was clearly a mention of a timeout that one might reasonably associate with the power saving warning message.

I presented two possibilities and gave some background on the second. Hardly confused or confusing when taken in context.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Please take your personal discussion to the Messenger feature at the site or maybe even exchange phone numbers and you can discuss who knows less about DIRECTV that way.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Making (wrongful) observations does not makes it any better.... !rolling

at least I admitted I was clueless....


----------



## jones_hdtv (Oct 4, 2011)

YEA!!! Menu shortcuts.... Hopefully they include this feature on the HR2X boxes next...


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

My HR34 did a spontaneous reboot this afternoon, right after Rollins hit a pinch hit homer, that got hung up during downloading sat data - as there was no change in screen from when I went out to cook and eat lunch in my kitchen and when I returned to my living room. My estimate is it was hung up at least 35 minutes. Did a RBR And it came back.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

> *MENUSC*
> This keyword search gives you {MENU}+# codes. Press {MENU} followed by a number and you'll jump straight to somewhere that used to take a lot longer to get to.
> 
> Menu 0. Settings
> ...


Yep, this is going to be an often used feature.

Please add it to all H2x/HR2x.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Why the need for MENU6?


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

It would have certainly been nice if one of those was for the "to do list". I find it crazy that the only way to see what you have scheduled to record is to go to the DVR itself and dig down into the menu a couple of layers. I also find it ridiculous that you can schedule a recording online but can't check to see what you have scheduled to record.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

bnwrx said:


> Why the need for MENU6?





keenan said:


> It would have certainly been nice if one of those was for the "to do list". . . .


The ToDo should replace the PlayList in Menu6 because PlayList already have a dedicated key - LIST.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

Drucifer said:


> The ToDo should replace the PlayList in Menu6 because PlayList already have a dedicated key - LIST.


Agree 100%


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

keenan said:


> Agree 100%


Menu7 will get you there a little quicker. It would be nice if you had to option to set them to whatever you want. CC on/off would be one of mine.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

mikek said:


> Menu7 will get you there a little quicker. It would be nice if you had to option to set them to whatever you want. CC on/off would be one of mine.


Yes, that's another one, way too many button presses just to turn on CC.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Got 0x8c2 this morning. Search on MENUSC doesn't display any list of shortcuts mentioned in the release notes. Pressing Menu + number does nothing. Also can't find anything about HDMI CEC. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

keenan said:


> I also find it ridiculous that *you can schedule a recording online* but can't check to see what you have scheduled to record.


That is the easy part, as the request goes via satellite and satellite is a one way street, so there needs to be a lot more to get this done!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

kram said:


> Got 0x8c2 this morning. Search on MENUSC doesn't display any list of shortcuts mentioned in the release notes. Pressing Menu + number does nothing. Also can't find anything about HDMI CEC.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


You must do an smart search to enable. And no "list" will be display


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

peds48 said:


> That is the easy part, as the request goes via satellite and satellite is a one way street, so there needs to be a lot more to get this done!


The DVR is connected to the Internet so it shouldn't be that hard to do, even just a local LAN app for a PC or smart phone would be an improvement over no option at all.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

keenan said:


> The DVR is connected to the Internet so it shouldn't be that hard to do, even just a local LAN app for a PC or smart phone would be an improvement over no option at all.


Not fair to switch topic while on conversation. My reply was for access over the inter webs. Obviously access in your LAN is a piece of cake, but that is not what you suggested. Internet access is much more complicated


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

peds48 said:


> Not fair to switch topic while on conversation. My reply was for access over the inter webs. Obviously access in your LAN is a piece of cake, but that is not what you suggested. Internet access is much more complicated


I'm just looking for any way to find the information that's all. But I suspect that's in the same pile of things they may or may not do as the why no episode numbers in guide data is. ;-)


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

mikek said:


> Menu7 will get you there a little quicker. It would be nice if you had to option to set them to whatever you want. CC on/off would be one of mine.


I thought Menu7 was for Series Manager.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

keenan said:


> I'm just looking for any way to find the information that's all. But I suspect that's in the same pile of things they may or may not do as the why no episode numbers in guide data is. ;-)


Heh. The Guide data has enough errors already- and there's not a whole lot DIRECTV can do about it. It's something I'd like if it were accurate. Are other providers giving Ep. Numbers?

*I'd be very happy with accurate OADs in the first Info button. *


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> I thought Menu7 was for Series Manager.


It looks like it goes to Manage Recordings. To Do list should be the first on the list.

So I imagine you would mash Menu7 and then select. That should get you to To Do list. Not too bad...3 buttons mashes.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> Heh. The Guide data has enough errors already- and there's not a whole lot DIRECTV can do about it. It's something I'd like if it were accurate. Are other providers giving Ep. Numbers?
> 
> *I'd be very happy with accurate OADs in the first Info button. *


There's plenty they can do about it, and yes, the guide data I get via my Comcast cable connected TiVo Roamio is excellent, providing episode _and_ season numbers. Either DIRECTV is too cheap to pay for the guide data package that includes that info, their programmers don't know how to incorporate it in the software or it's patent protected and DIRECTV doesn't want to pay the licensing. I have no idea, but it's utterly ridiculous that DIRECTV doesn't have this data.

To be clear, DIRECTV has the worst guide data of about 3-4 providers I've seen. I've been with DIRECTV for over 15 yrs and it's something that has always annoyed about the service.

"OADs" ?

P.S. Having those episode/season numbers might solve some of those errors.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

OAD-> Original Air Date. This is better than just Ep numbers, as if the season isn't also ID'ed, they can cause confusion.


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

keenan said:


> There's plenty they can do about it, and yes, the guide data I get via my Comcast cable connected TiVo Roamio is excellent, providing episode _and_ season numbers. Either DIRECTV is too cheap to pay for the guide data package that includes that info, their programmers don't know how to incorporate it in the software or it's patent protected and DIRECTV doesn't want to pay the licensing. I have no idea, but it's utterly ridiculous that DIRECTV doesn't have this data.
> 
> To be clear, DIRECTV has the worst guide data of about 3-4 providers I've seen. I've been with DIRECTV for over 15 yrs and it's something that has always annoyed about the service.
> 
> ...


I have seen episode and season numbers with directv. It shows up when I use the directv app on my tablet. So I guess they have the service, but it is not implemented on the receivers. I also remember some really old receivers had a lot more info, this was way back before HD. I think RCA receivers had more info that other receivers.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

mikek said:


> I have seen episode and season numbers with directv. It shows up when I use the directv app on my tablet. So I guess they have the service, but it is not implemented on the receivers. I also remember some really old receivers had a lot more info, this was way back before HD. I think RCA receivers had more info that other receivers.


And I just checked the online Guide on my laptop- Season and Ep numbers are there. It may be that design considerations- i.e.. Keep it simple and clean- overruled OADs and/or Ep numbers.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

keenan said:


> It would have certainly been nice if one of those was for the "to do list". I find it crazy that the only way to see what you have scheduled to record is to go to the DVR itself and dig down into the menu a couple of layers. I also find it ridiculous that you can schedule a recording online but can't check to see what you have scheduled to record.


Actually going into the guide which is one button press is the fastest way to see if something is set to be recorded.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Actually going into the guide which is one button press is the fastest way to see if something is set to be recorded.


How so If the show is a week form today?


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> Actually going into the guide which is one button press is the fastest way to see if something is set to be recorded.


You must have missed the part about wanting to access the info _without_ having to use the DVR. 

An example of what I'm talking about,










This info can also be seen at TiVo.com and on mobile device TiVo apps. DIRECTV is a dinosaur when it comes to accessing this info.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

mikek said:


> I have seen episode and season numbers with directv. It shows up when I use the directv app on my tablet. So I guess they have the service, but it is not implemented on the receivers. I also remember some really old receivers had a lot more info, this was way back before HD. I think RCA receivers had more info that other receivers.


I had it as well in the past, on a DIRECTV TiVo.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

To go to a week in the future, use the Guide feature of Jump to Date and Time.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> To go to a week in the future, use the Guide feature of Jump to Date and Time.


But how this correlates to the bottom



inkahauts said:


> Actually going into the guide which is one button press is the fastest way to see if something is set to be recorded.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

jimmie57 said:


> To go to a week in the future, use the Guide feature of Jump to Date and Time.


That doesn't help when you're 300 miles away from the DVR. The whole point is to see what's scheduled _without_ having to be sitting right in front of the DVR.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

mikek said:


> CC on/off would be one of mine.





keenan said:


> Yes, that's another one, way too many button presses just to turn on CC.


+1

Menu shortcuts are nice, but can we PLEASE get a PIP toggle already???


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

*HR44-700/AM21 (and an HR34-700/AM21 combo, too, but no real need to submit another report for this well-known and oft-reported issue) *
*Report All ID: 20140730-TQVH*

As has been occurring and reported for many, many, many cycles, AM21 OTA channels, both primary and secondary, either briefly, or more-than-briefly, but quite consistently, lose video, audio, or both at the hour and/or half-hour.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

keenan said:


> You must have missed the part about wanting to access the info _without_ having to use the DVR.
> 
> An example of what I'm talking about,
> 
> ...


I thought you were only talking about the to do list in terms of being at the DVR.

I could not agree more I think it's absolutely ridiculous we don't have any online management via webpage. My replay TV had that over a decade ago! as I'm concerned it's inexcusable.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Still no fix for the phantom caller-ID issue....


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> I thought you were only talking about the to do list in terms of being at the DVR.
> 
> I could not agree more I think it's absolutely ridiculous we don't have any online management via webpage. My replay TV had that over a decade ago! as I'm concerned it's inexcusable.


Yup, this and no season/episode numbers are by far my biggest peeves about DIRECTV's service, that and the audio dropout/glitch thing but I've tried to just ignore that as it seems to be something that will never ever be fixed.


----------



## sydneybird11 (Aug 1, 2014)

I received the update on 7/30 at 1:18am Phoenix time on my HR44/200. Once again I lost my DVR recordings that were recorded before about 7/27 from my HR44/200 and the networked HR24/500 (went from 50% free to 92% free), and lost all VOD downloads. Tried the 2 reboots within 30 minutes trick for each box which did not result in getting my recordings back. I used to think this was a random event every month or so but it seems this happens with every software update on either the HR44 or HR24. DTV has no solution. I spent the last 6 months replacing 3 wireless mini's with wired mini's then with HD boxes and replaced the HR44/200 Genie once. Always hoping the next equipment replacement or software upgrade will fix this problem. I want to go back to a Genie-free system but that is a $100 upgrade. I want to quit but I'm locked into the contract. Any suggestions? I have escalated my issues to the office of the president. We'll see.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

keenan said:


> There's plenty they can do about it, and yes, the guide data I get via my Comcast cable connected TiVo Roamio is excellent, providing episode _and_ season numbers. Either DIRECTV is too cheap to pay for the guide data package that includes that info, their programmers don't know how to incorporate it in the software or it's patent protected and DIRECTV doesn't want to pay the licensing. I have no idea, but it's utterly ridiculous that DIRECTV doesn't have this data.
> 
> To be clear, DIRECTV has the worst guide data of about 3-4 providers I've seen. I've been with DIRECTV for over 15 yrs and it's something that has always annoyed about the service.
> 
> ...


Too cheap? hah... programmers don't know? doubtful... Have you ever thought maybe they don't want to put the data there?

And you have options. If you don't like what DirecTV provides you then you can take your money elsewhere.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

keenan said:


> Yup, this and no season/episode numbers are by far my biggest peeves about DIRECTV's service, that and the audio dropout/glitch thing but I've tried to just ignore that as it seems to be something that will never ever be fixed.


Just out of curiosity why do you require season and episode numbers? What do you do with that info and why does it have to be in the info on your DVR?


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Just out of curiosity why do you require season and episode numbers? What do you do with that info and why does it have to be in the info on your DVR?


I use them so I can watch shows in the proper order. Also for general info.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

mikek said:


> I use them so I can watch shows in the proper order. Also for general info.


But they record in the proper order. Not all shows air by their actual episode ID. They air in the order the makers want them aired in. Sometimes if watched by episode ID they make no sense.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> But they record in the proper order. Not all shows air by their actual episode ID. They air in the order the makers want them aired in. Sometimes if watched by episode ID they make no sense.


It airs in the order the channel wants to air them in. Big difference. It can make less sense to watch them in air order.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> But they record in the proper order. Not all shows air by their actual episode ID. They air in the order the makers want them aired in. Sometimes if watched by episode ID they make no sense.





dpeters11 said:


> It airs in the order the channel wants to air them in. Big difference. It can make less sense to watch them in air order.


Plus, many channels air repeats and with premium channels there's sometimes an east and west feed with different airtimes.

A perfect example is when I recorded the Showtime series about climate change. I had started recording the episodes after the show had first started airing so I was collecting the episodes from both east and west channels and in groups where they would air several "catchup" episodes all in a row. Without any season or episode numbers I had no idea what order to watch them in without using a third party website and matching up the episode titles, at least it had those!

There's no rational reason for purposely leaving that info out of the guide data unless it's money, or they can't figure out how to do it or the hardware is not capable of it. I'm leaning toward it simply being that DIRECTV doesn't want to pay extra for the guide data package that includes that info from TMS or who ever it is they use.

Besides, didn't someone mention earlier that the info is available when using a mobile device for playback? If it's there why can't it be on DIRECTV's 'cat's meow super duper" _advanced_(????) DVR?


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

TXD16 said:


> *HR44-700/AM21 (and an HR34-700/AM21 combo, too, but no real need to submit another report for this well-known and oft-reported issue) *
> *Report All ID: 20140730-TQVH*
> 
> As has been occurring and reported for many, many, many cycles, AM21 OTA channels, both primary and secondary, either briefly, or more-than-briefly, but quite consistently, lose video, audio, or both at the hour and/or half-hour.


I have not gotten this update yet, but I'm very sorry to hear that this has not been fixed yet. It is one of my biggest gripes with the HR44. All of a sudden while watching TV the picture just goes blank and audio cuts out. The strange thing is that if the subtitles are turned on, they continue to appear as if things were continuing normally.

SMK


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> It airs in the order the channel wants to air them in. Big difference. It can make less sense to watch them in air order.


I disagree...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

keenan said:


> Plus, many channels air repeats and with premium channels there's sometimes an east and west feed with different airtimes.
> 
> A perfect example is when I recorded the Showtime series about climate change. I had started recording the episodes after the show had first started airing so I was collecting the episodes from both east and west channels and in groups where they would air several "catchup" episodes all in a row. Without any season or episode numbers I had no idea what order to watch them in without using a third party website and matching up the episode titles, at least it had those!
> 
> ...


As noted above the data is in their app and on their website. This is not an issue where they don't want to pay for the data because clearly they have it. You can drop that from your theory.

It's quite possible they just don't feel it's important enough to clutter up the "info" on a show when the "info" area is already a cluttered mess.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> I disagree...


Why? Many shows have aired episodes out of storyline order due to production issues or because the network thinks that certain episodes will generate more early interest in a new show, or airing something out of order durings sweeps to generate more audience numbers for advertisers.

Firefly is famous for having FOX air episodes out of order which damaged it's audience numbers and as a result the show was cancelled.

Hey, I'm a very reasonable person, if someone can give me a well thought out, logical and reasonable explanation why DIRECTV chooses to leave this info out of the guide info I'm all eyes and ears. Do tell, why do they do it??

And, why have so many others providers chosen to include the data? Off the top of my head, Comcast, TWC, AT&T, Cox... the list goes on. What's up with DIRIECTV????


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> I disagree...


It happened with Almost Human, where the second episode aired 8th along with other switches. I didn't watch it, but they aired episodes season 1 of Don't Trust the B in season 2. Some shows it may not make a whole lot of difference, though it made you wonder how the uneasiness between the characters in Almost Human was seemingly resolved in episode 2, which was actually 5. I think they have done the same with some Joss Whedon shows.

One of the most famous examples was back in the 90s, with American Gothic, one episode the doctor leaves the show, then the next he's back with no explanation for an episode, then gone again.

This is not better.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> As noted above the data is in their app and on their website. This is not an issue where they don't want to pay for the data because clearly they have it. You can drop that from your theory.
> 
> It's quite possible they just don't feel it's important enough to clutter up the "info" on a show when the "info" area is already a cluttered mess.


Clutter?



















Yeah, no, I'm not buying the clutter reason, there's plenty of space to about 6-10 characters containing the season and episode number. Clutter can't possibly be the reason.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> It happened with Almost Human, where the second episode aired 8th along with other switches. I didn't watch it, but they aired episodes season 1 of Don't Trust the B in season 2. Some shows it may not make a whole lot of difference, though it made you wonder how the uneasiness between the characters in Almost Human was seemingly resolved in episode 2, which was actually 5. I think they have done the same with some Joss Whedon shows.
> 
> One of the most famous examples was back in the 90s, with American Gothic, one episode the doctor leaves the show, then the next he's back with no explanation for an episode, then gone again.


Almost Human is an excellent example of a show ruined by airing out of order, it totally ruined how the relationship between the lead cops developed, a relationship that was at the heart of the whole show. FOX again by the way...


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

For comparison purposes, the below is from a TiVo.

This is what you see when browsing the guide, notice the season and episode number,









This what you see when you select the show from the guide, notice the season and episode number,










This is what you see when you press "info" while watching the show, need I say it? 









I'm curious, do the DIRECTV TiVos have this information?

And it was asked why I don't just go with a different service the answer is because the good outweighs the bad with DIRECTV, and it provides programming I can't get elsewhere(MLB-EI). But, that doesn't mean I don't want the service to be better, and to implement something so simple and highly informative as season and episode data should not be that hard to do.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

keenan said:


> Why? Many shows have aired episodes out of storyline order due to production issues or because the network thinks that certain episodes will generate more early interest in a new show, or airing something out of order durings sweeps to generate more audience numbers for advertisers.
> 
> Firefly is famous for having FOX air episodes out of order which damaged it's audience numbers and as a result the show was cancelled.
> 
> ...


Why? Because they are aired in the order that the producers want them to, not the network. If they want them aired in a certain order they can have that because they produce the show and know what's best!

Firefly is the reason networks now do not determine air order.

"They don't want to" is pretty logical and reasonable.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

keenan said:


> Clutter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, clutter. When I press "info" I don't want half my 67" screen covered up with useless junk.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

keenan said:


> For comparison purposes, the below is from a TiVo.
> 
> This is what you see when browsing the guide, notice the season and episode number,
> 
> ...


Yeah, half the screens are covered up. Total clutter.... If you like TiVo then go with TiVo and you'll have no reason to complain anymore. Apparently the good doesn't outweigh the bad if you're here focusing on the bad.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> Why? Because they are aired in the order that the producers want them to, not the network. If they want them aired in a certain order they can have that because they produce the show and know what's best!
> 
> Firefly is the reason networks now do not determine air order.
> 
> "They don't want to" is pretty logical and reasonable.


The network buys the content from a Sony, CBS, Warner, FOX, etc and the network decides how and when to air that content. A contracted arrangement between the content producer and the network for airing in a specific order and time is certainly possible. I'm not sure where you get that Firefly reference, there are episodes aired out of order all the time, though it really only becomes an issue when it's done with serialized content, like Almost Human(which aired over 10 years after Firefly BTW), Castle on ABC is another that has made completely illogical storyline jumps due to some episodes having been aired out of order. The network is going to air an episode when they feel they will get the greatest audience numbers for it, remember, we're not the customer in this equation, the advertisers are, we viewers are the product. The list goes on, it happens, there is absolutely no doubt about that.

The terms "logical" or "reasonable" are not applicable to "they don't want to", that's simply a statement of a fact, a condition, a situation that exists, not an explanation or reason for that situation.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Original Air Date is all I want or need. If there's a question, I go to IMDB.com....


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

keenan said:


> The network buys the content from a Sony, CBS, Warner, FOX, etc and the network decides how and when to air that content. A contracted arrangement between the content producer and the network for airing in a specific order and time is certainly possible. I'm not sure where you get that Firefly reference, there are episodes aired out of order all the time, though it really only becomes an issue when it's done with serialized content, like Almost Human(which aired over 10 years after Firefly BTW), Castle on ABC is another that has made completely illogical storyline jumps due to some episodes having been aired out of order. The network is going to air an episode when they feel they will get the greatest audience numbers for it, remember, we're not the customer in this equation, the advertisers are, we viewers are the product. The list goes on, it happens, there is absolutely no doubt about that.
> 
> The terms "logical" or "reasonable" are not applicable to "they don't want to", that's simply a statement of a fact, a condition, a situation that exists, not an explanation or reason for that situation.


I think you're version of "out of order" is different than mine. As I said earlier not all shows air by their ID, they air how the producers want them to. The ID is the the order in which they are recorded. Not all shows air in the order which they are recorded.

Logical and reasonable are most certainly applicable to "they don't want to". I you don't want to do something I'm sure that's pretty reasonable and logical to you. No episode ID and no season id is not a deal breaker. If you must have that info look it up on thefutoncritic.com.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Original Air Date is all I want or need. If there's a question, I go to IMDB.com....


Agreed. Also, for me original air date means the date it originally aired no matter what country it aired in first.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> Agreed. Also, for me original air date means the date it originally aired no matter what country it aired in first.


Yes, and it'd be swell if the actual data in the tags reflected that with certainty.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> yes, clutter. When I press "info" I don't want half my 67" screen covered up with useless junk.


Not only do I want season and episode numbers, I want series to be order in folders by that info, not by when it was recorded. Or at least the option to do that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

If only there were special folders you can name for specific shows and movies(even mixed) from any channel, and not just a folder for the same show recorded on the same channel. Then I would find my shows better, through all those single recordings.


----------



## GreenScrew (Nov 3, 2005)

rmmccann said:


> Does this address the abhorrent remote response on the HR34?


I've been seeing sporadic issues with huge delays and general remote unresponsiveness. After trying new batteries and even getting a new remote, I recalled similar issues with my HR24 that turned out to be related to some Boolean based recordings I had set up. At the time I moved those to my HR34 and didn't have trouble on it. So I just deleted that recording from the Genie and while it's a little premature to say definitively, it does appear to have completely resolve my issue so far. Just thought worth sharing. I'd say the remote issues started in the last month or two...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Agreed. Also, for me original air date means the date it originally aired no matter what country it aired in first.


I'd be ok with this, but would still want it to be seen as new. If BBCA ever decides to give us the missing Top Gear special, it should automatically record.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> Agreed. Also, for me original air date means the date it originally aired no matter what country it aired in first.


Isn't that what is causing some of the programs to NOT record ?
The fact that they were shown say 2 months ago in another country and now being shown in the US. This "appears to me" to cause the DVR to look at the air date and compare it to the current date and deem that it is not new but an old episode. As a result it does not record unless you record Both or manually select the episode to record.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> Original Air Date is all I want or need. If there's a question, I go to IMDB.com....


Why should we have to go to a website to figure out why our Series are not recording ? Something in the programming of the DVR needs to be fixed / changed so that this does not happen.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> Isn't that what is causing some of the programs to NOT record ?
> The fact that they were shown say 2 months ago in another country and now being shown in the US. This "appears to me" to cause the DVR to look at the air date and compare it to the current date and deem that it is not new but an old episode. As a result it does not record unless you record Both or manually select the episode to record.


That's what happens to me, especially with some SyFy channel series. They are new to them and us but they have original air dates that were when they were broadcast in Canada/Australia/New Zealand or wherever. So unless you set the dvr to record all episodes you won't get any to record.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

GreenScrew said:


> I've been seeing sporadic issues with huge delays and general remote unresponsiveness. After trying new batteries and even getting a new remote, I recalled similar issues with my HR24 that turned out to be related to some Boolean based recordings I had set up. At the time I moved those to my HR34 and didn't have trouble on it. So I just deleted that recording from the Genie and while it's a little premature to say definitively, it does appear to have completely resolve my issue so far. Just thought worth sharing. I'd say the remote issues started in the last month or two...


The only way I record is via series recordings. You might be on to something though - I've noticed the greatest issues when the unit is recording something - especially if it's recording while I am watching a recording at the same time.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I recall some posts regarding a Boolean search that caused problems. Simplest is to delete them. Otherwise, search out the thread and see what changes have to be made in the terms.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Tonite, during a phone call, we must have had 10-15 phantom caller ID messages with the "Unavailable" banner displaying....


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

bnwrx said:


> Tonite, during a phone call, we must have had 10-15 phantom caller ID messages with the "Unavailable" banner displaying....


I have seen that when I had the HR22 so it's nothing new with this particular issue.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> Isn't that what is causing some of the programs to NOT record ?
> The fact that they were shown say 2 months ago in another country and now being shown in the US. This "appears to me" to cause the DVR to look at the air date and compare it to the current date and deem that it is not new but an old episode. As a result it does not record unless you record Both or manually select the episode to record.


You're exactly right, it is why some miss recordings, but if you're going to use the term "Original Air Date" then the date is not wrong. The OAD should be the OAD period. If we're the second country that it has been aired in then it should be "US Air Date" or something along those lines. I have no problem looking up a show to make sure it hasn't aired in another country first, it's not impossible.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

Or, just a season and episode number... ;-)


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

keenan said:


> Or, just a season and episode number... ;-)


clutter...


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

Yes, we know, you consider an additional 6 to 8 characters as "clutter". :-D


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> clutter...


Useful info is not clutter


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

acostapimps said:


> I have seen that when I had the HR22 so it's nothing new with this particular issue.


My HR44-500 never had this issue, so I suspect it may be related to the HR44-200 I have now. Also I was just pointing out how often it appeared. 10 -15 times in about an hour.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

keenan said:


> Yes, we know, you consider an additional 6 to 8 characters as "clutter". :-D


When it takes up half your TV screen, on a 67" TV no less, it is most definitely clutter. You can go to imdb.com on a tablet or a laptop and get the information while still being able to view what's on your TV instead of a screen full of "info".


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Useful info is not clutter


You're right, but that stuff isn't useful.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> When it takes up half your TV screen, on a 67" TV no less, it is most definitely clutter.


What are you talking about, "half your TV screen"? 6-10 characters added to a screen you look at for a brief few seconds you call "clutter"? Nobody's asking to have that info permanently visible as the show is playing, which is really the only way one could possibly consider it "clutter".



> You can go to imdb.com on a tablet or a laptop and get the information while still being able to view what's on your TV instead of a screen full of "info".


 And doing this is easier than just pressing a button to see it and then press it again to make it go away? Really? Come on, admit it, to add 6-10 characters can not in any way be considered "clutter", and to press a button on the device you're viewing the content on is infinitely more convenient than having to go to a third party device and then have to navigate to the site to get the information.

I bet if you did a poll here far more people would like to see that information included than not. And the question needs to be asked, why is DIRECTV the odd man out in this regard when so many other providers provide that information as a natural part of the guide data process? And apparently DIRECTV themselves even provide it on mobile viewing devices?

And the only two reasons that DIRECTV does not provide the info is 1) they don't want to as it costs more money to include it, and 2) they can't figure out how to include with their software which is what I'm going with as they do have it on mobile devices.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You're rather limiting the choices. There are other possible reasons.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> You're rather limiting the choices. There are other possible reasons.


As I noted in an earlier post, I would love to hear what the reasons might be.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

keenan said:


> As I noted in an earlier post, I would love to hear what the reasons might be.


As I noted, they have been stated, so you're free to read the whole thread. And you might even be able to come up with one or two yourself.

Good luck.


----------



## cdvorak (Jun 19, 2007)

am buying a new house and interested in genie
Question: I know the genie mini's can be wireless, but if I want to do I have a choice between coax & wired?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> *When it takes up half your TV screen*, on a 67" TV no less, it is most definitely clutter. You can go to imdb.com on a tablet or a laptop and get the information while still being able to view what's on your TV instead of a screen full of "info".


I thought you like the way DirecTV does their GUI?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> You're right, but *that stuff isn't useful*.


That a matter of opinion.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

cdvorak said:


> but if I want to do I have a choice between coax & wired?


Coax IS wired. Perhaps you mean wireLESS. Then yes, you can mix and match


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

keenan said:


> What are you talking about, "half your TV screen"? 6-10 characters added to a screen you look at for a brief few seconds you call "clutter"? Nobody's asking to have that info permanently visible as the show is playing, which is really the only way one could possibly consider it "clutter".
> 
> And doing this is easier than just pressing a button to see it and then press it again to make it go away? Really? Come on, admit it, to add 6-10 characters can not in any way be considered "clutter", and to press a button on the device you're viewing the content on is infinitely more convenient than having to go to a third party device and then have to navigate to the site to get the information.
> 
> ...


It's not just 6-10 characters, it's 6-10 characters plus all the other junk....

Yup, much easier and has even MORE info and doesn't disrupt my picture.

Why? again... They've clearly chosen not to, good enough reason for me.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> I thought you like the way DirecTV does their GUI?


Not when it comes to filling up half the screen with "info". Feel free to review my posts, that's always been a gripe of mine new GUI or not.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> That a matter of opinion.


And you finding it useful is your opinion, what's your point?


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> It's not just 6-10 characters, it's 6-10 characters plus all the other junk....
> 
> Yup, much easier and has even MORE info and doesn't disrupt my picture.
> 
> Why? again... They've clearly chosen not to, good enough reason for me.


There is such a thing as a Pause button so you won't have any disruption of your picture, and looking at a third party device to obtain the info is not a disruption? Basically what I'm hearing from you is that you don't want to have any information period because if the rest of it is "junk" that must be the case right? That's fine if that's the way you like it, but I'll bet there are many, many 1000's of DIRECTV subscribers that would _love _to have that information. To each his own, but I strongly suspect you are in the minority on this subject.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> Not when it comes to filling up half the screen with "info". Feel free to review my posts, that's always been a gripe of mine new GUI or not.


So you have no use for any guide data or program info at all?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

keenan said:


> So you have no use for any guide data or program info at all?


Reductio ad absurdum!


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> Why? again... They've clearly chosen not to, good enough reason for me.


Missed this earlier, it all just became crystal clear.

By the way, how's the view from that cliff...?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

keenan said:


> There is such a thing as a Pause button so you won't have any disruption of your picture, and looking at a third party device to obtain the info is not a disruption? Basically what I'm hearing from you is that you don't want to have any information period because if the rest of it is "junk" that must be the case right? That's fine if that's the way you like it, but I'll bet there are many, many 1000's of DIRECTV subscribers that would _love _to have that information. To each his own, but I strongly suspect you are in the minority on this subject.


If that's what you're hearing then you've completely missed the point and it no longer makes sense to try and communicate with you because you only read what you want to read.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Reductio ad absurdum!


No kidding... Some people only read what they want to read. I'm done.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

My HR44-200 received 0x08c2 early this morning. No issues to report. All features reloaded within hours and new features (HDMI Control and MENUSC) are working nicely.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Anyone who uses any online video content services will eventually demand that DTV inform us of the season and episode number, it's becoming necessary information. Same with critic review scores, It's not disruptive clutter. Speaking of disruptive clutter, is the caller ID ghost calls issue addressed in this release? Sorry if I've missed that, and my HR44 hasn't updated yet.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

How is the remote responses Mysteryman??? Tks


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

usnret said:


> How is the remote responses Mysteryman??? Tks


Since the download this morning all functions on my HR44-200 are working normally. Remote responses are fast, just like they were before the download.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> My HR44-200 received 0x08c2 early this morning. No issues to report. All features reloaded within hours and new features (HDMI Control and MENUSC) are working nicely.


My HR44-200 received Ox8c2 this morning at 3:52 A. M. as well and I have no Issues to Report.

All new Features such as MENUSC are working as advertised. MENUSC is a very nice Feature that they have added.

Remote Responses are Fast which is one of the reasons to have an HR44-200 IMHO.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Richierich said:


> *Remote Responses are Fast which is one of the reasons to have an HR44-200 IMHO.*


Sorry for the OT post here but I'm just curious:

Of the three HR44 models available, are they all the same or does the -200 offer some advantage over the -500 or -700?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

rmmccann said:


> Sorry for the OT post here but I'm just curious:
> 
> Of the three HR44 models available, are they all the same or does the -200 offer some advantage over the -500 or -700?


No differences other than where they are made and who makes them.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

So far I have two spontaneous reboots since I got 08C2.


----------



## Riverpilot (Aug 13, 2010)

I've had slow response on the guide, changing channels et al... my HR34 has me beginning to really dislike Directv.
I attempted to get an HR44, but the office of the pres. (Chad) refused. Told me the engineers were working on the problem. :sigh:


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

I just installed/activated a HR44-500 and the menu and guide navigation is extremely fast - button pressed/job done - much faster than any DIRECTV DVR I've used in the past, including an original HR20-700 and a HR24 which supposedly were both regarded as being pretty good performers. 

As far as this lastest FW update I haven't seen any adverse effects yet.


----------



## khark (Jan 24, 2005)

Drucifer said:


> Yep, this is going to be an often used feature.
> 
> Please add it to all H2x/HR2x.


How do you get the menusc to work? I got the update on 7/31 but the menu + number just gives me an error beep.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

khark said:


> How do you get the menusc to work? I got the update on 7/31 but the menu + number just gives me an error beep.


Do a Smart Search using "menusc" and then it should work.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

keenan said:


> Do a Smart Search using "menusc" and then it should work.


What is menusc ?
Thanks


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

jimmie57 said:


> What is menusc ?
> Thanks


See Post #13


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

jimmie57 said:


> What is menusc ?
> Thanks


Sorry, I wasn't clear, but Drucifer has you covered by referring you to post #13.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

What is "HDMI Control" and where is this feature located?


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> See Post #13


Thanks, that is cool.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

kram said:


> What is "HDMI Control" and where is this feature located?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


If you do not have the latest software in some receivers it is not available.
If you have it, it is located in : Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, Display, Video

HDMI control is the same as CEC and several other names that manufacturers call it. It allows the various machines to talk to each other thru the HDMI cable as long as they all are capable of this. Turning on one can cause it to turn on another item and maybe change the input, etc.


----------



## mesprague (Aug 11, 2014)

I have a strange issue. my reciever is connected to my TV in the bedroom via the red blue & green cables. I have my Genie set for RF remote.. my main TV is IF remote.. ever since the 0x8c2 update the remote when used in my bedroom now turns on the TV in my front room when I hit the power button.. It doesn't however turn the front room TV off when I hit the OFF power button. How is this even possible since the TV isn't RF controled ?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

mesprague said:


> I have a strange issue. my reciever is connected to my TV in the bedroom via the red blue & green cables. I have my Genie set for RF remote.. my main TV is IF remote.. ever since the 0x8c2 update the remote when used in my bedroom now turns on the TV in my front room when I hit the power button.. It doesn't however turn the front room TV off when I hit the OFF power button. How is this even possible since the TV isn't RF controled ?


The RC 71, (is that what you have?- and an HR44??) remote emits both IR and RF signals. You could block the IR port and use RF for the front perhaps? (Model number helpful)


----------



## mesprague (Aug 11, 2014)

problem solved.. the HDMI OFF did the trick.. thanks!!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

mesprague said:


> problem solved.. the HDMI OFF did the trick.. thanks!!


Good to know, and welcome to DBSTalk!


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

My HR44 got the update last night and all seems fine. I'm waiting to test Caller ID for the ghost calls. I see the HDMI-CEC control now, but I thought I'd see the option on my c41 also, but its not there. Does the c41 ever get the HDMI-CEC control?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

itzme said:


> Does the c41 ever get the HDMI-CEC control?


Not yet.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Caller ID ghost calls not fixed. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks like the firmware threads got merged. I received 08D4 on my HR34 yesterday. I haven't had a chance to run it through the paces, but upon first powerup it was a tad sluggish but seemed fine after that.

The real test will be to see how it works with recordings running.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> Not yet.


With the HDCP compromises that were made (specifically HDCP), do you suppose the HDMI implementation in the GenieMini is robust enough to have that user selectable feature?


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

peds48 said:


> Not yet.


I do hope the C41 gets HDMI-CEC before Christmas, when my bedroom Samsung gets a second HDMI device, like an Apple TV. Right now the RC71 can change the Sammy's input but it takes several attempts, so its slow and clunky. I was thinking that the HDMI-CEC might make it easier by just turning the Apple TV off and leaving the C41 on.


----------



## Joseph_Ripley (Aug 13, 2014)

On Monday I called DirecTV about upgrading my current system to the one where I can record up to 6 channels at once and be able to see it either in the living room, kitchen or bedroom. They corrected me and told me it is only 5 channels you can record at once and called a genie with two mini genies and would have to upgrade to high definition which meant replacing the current dish I have to one twice its size to pick up three satellites at once. They set the appointment up for Tuesday, August 12th for the Installer to come.

On Tuesday, a man of about 5 foot 6 inches tall, about 340 pounds came representing DirecTV. I showed him the three televisions and he went outside and was looking through an eye piece going around the house and then sat in his van for 20 minutes. When I went to his van he then proceeded to tell me that based on OSHA standards, they are no longer allowed to work in temperatures about 72 degrees as sweat can enter their eyes and no company is allowed to leave their ladder on the roof to install on the roof so tough luck. I did not buy a single part of his story as that would also block roofers from replacing the roof and solar panels from being installed on the roof.

I called DirecTV and told them exactly what took place. They said they were seeing on their computer where this guy sent a text message claiming he had installed the equipment and it failed to work on the televisions and took the equipment down, in the process hurt his back and needed to go to the emergency room. I told him the eye piece he held to his eye can be held in one hand with three fingers that a 9 year old child can hold. Sitting in the van texting on his cell phone for 20 minutes would not be considered installing anything. Either send me an installer that is not an obese slob that is a worker or close my account, get their crap out of my house and I will go somewhere else. They told me I have been a good customer of theirs since 2009 and they will send someone else on Friday. I told them to mark on their note that the dish will have to go on the roof in place of the current dish. I only have a one story house and live in the mountains surrounded by trees.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Joseph_Ripley said:


> On Monday I called DirecTV about upgrading my current system to the one where I can record up to 6 channels at once and be able to see it either in the living room, kitchen or bedroom. They corrected me and told me it is only 5 channels you can record at once and called a genie with two mini genies and would have to upgrade to high definition which meant replacing the current dish I have to one twice its size to pick up three satellites at once. They set the appointment up for Tuesday, August 12th for the Installer to come.
> 
> On Tuesday, a man of about 5 foot 6 inches tall, about 340 pounds came representing DirecTV. I showed him the three televisions and he went outside and was looking through an eye piece going around the house and then sat in his van for 20 minutes. When I went to his van he then proceeded to tell me that based on OSHA standards, they are no longer allowed to work in temperatures about 72 degrees as sweat can enter their eyes and no company is allowed to leave their ladder on the roof to install on the roof so tough luck. I did not buy a single part of his story as that would also block roofers from replacing the roof and solar panels from being installed on the roof.
> 
> I called DirecTV and told them exactly what took place. They said they were seeing on their computer where this guy sent a text message claiming he had installed the equipment and it failed to work on the televisions and took the equipment down, in the process hurt his back and needed to go to the emergency room. I told him the eye piece he held to his eye can be held in one hand with three fingers that a 9 year old child can hold. Sitting in the van texting on his cell phone for 20 minutes would not be considered installing anything. Either send me an installer that is not an obese slob that is a worker or close my account, get their crap out of my house and I will go somewhere else. They told me I have been a good customer of theirs since 2009 and they will send someone else on Friday. I told them to mark on their note that the dish will have to go on the roof in place of the current dish. I only have a one story house and live in the mountains surrounded by trees.


Interesting story but what has it to do with the thread topic? :shrug:


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Some of my best friends are 5'6" and 340 pounds.


----------



## sabrewulf (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a model 44 Genie. I have the tv turning on issue fixed but again how does one get the menusc thing to work.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm going to tell my boss that I am unable to work in horrifying conditions such as temperatures about 72 degrees because of sweat getting in my eyes. 

That is absolutely hysterical, I literally laughed out loud when I read that. Just tremendous.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> With the HDCP compromises that were made (specifically HDCP), do you suppose the HDMI implementation in the GenieMini is robust enough to have that user selectable feature?


I don't see what compromises were made, So I don't see why there should not be a toggle switch for HDMI-CEC


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

sabrewulf said:


> I have a model 44 Genie. I have the tv turning on issue fixed but again how does one get the menusc thing to work.


 To activate go to SMART SEARCH. Enter MENUSC, then select Key Word.


----------



## sabrewulf (Sep 4, 2011)

I tried that but nothing comes up when I type in menusc and I do have the update got it this morning.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

sabrewulf said:


> I tried that but nothing comes up when I type in menusc and I do have the update got it this morning.


To use: Menu 0 - Settings......Menu 1 - Movies......Menu 2 - Sports......Menu 3 - TV Shows......Menu 4 - Smart Search......Menu 5 - On Demand......Menu 6 - Playlist......Menu 7 - Manage Recordings......Menu 8 - YouTube......Menu 9 - Pandora.


----------



## sabrewulf (Sep 4, 2011)

Okay I got it working now. Thank you


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Am I the only one? The new 0x08c2 software has not made my HR34 anymore responsive than with the previous software. New Batteries but my HR34 often doe not respond to my remote control commands the first press. Foe example, if I try to watch a video, when the word PLAY is highlighed, most of the time I must press SELECT twice. Anyone else?" A bad remote? Thanks.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

rmmccann said:


> Looks like the firmware threads got merged. I received 08D4 on my HR34 yesterday. I haven't had a chance to run it through the paces, but upon first powerup it was a tad sluggish but seemed fine after that.
> 
> The real test will be to see *how it works with recordings running*.


My sluggishness test is during prime time when I'm recording several programs and watching a recording. At the top of the hour, when it is ending and starting several recordings bringing up the GUI will get will get the GUI quickly, but its text can take over 30 seconds before it appears.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

It happens to me all the time (bad remote responses). Hope that the new SW fixes it but probably won't...


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm also having sluggish remote response on 0x08d4 that I just got Tuesday. I've noticed audio/video freezing for 3-5 secs at top-of-the hour as well during prime time recording. These issues were happening with the previous release too.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Mine's been _better_ but by no means would I consider it resolved. Like jibberyerkibber, I am often having to press buttons two or more times.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

HR34-700 08d4
Report# 20140815-T6XX

With the playlist pulled up and scrolling through it the box just ignores the up/dpwn commands for quite a long time then after about a minute the box responds to the remote like normal. 

Also after finishing a recording and selecting Yes to delete sometimes it deletes normally and other times it sits there for 30 or 40 seconds, then deletes. 

08d4 needs some more work!!!

J C


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Joseph_Ripley said:


> they are no longer allowed to work in temperatures about 72 degrees as sweat can enter their eyes


!rolling :thats:


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

Ok, I have had continuous issues with My c41's losing touch with my HR 34. Just forced a new load tonight and we'll see what that does! The HR34 is now running : 0x91a I have not seen it mentioned on this forum?

Now the C41's don't see the HR34


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

scottb8888 said:


> Ok, I have had continuous issues with My c41's losing touch with my HR 34. Just forced a new load tonight and we'll see what that does! The HR34 is now running : 0x91a I have not seen it mentioned on this forum?
> 
> Now the C41's don't see the HR34


That is NOT a NR. Best to repeat the process to get the NR.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

scottb8888 said:


> Ok, I have had continuous issues with My c41's losing touch with my HR 34. Just forced a new load tonight and we'll see what that does! The HR34 is now running : 0x91a I have not seen it mentioned on this forum?
> 
> Now the C41's don't see the HR34


You can go to this link to see which firmware is in the stream: http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR
This is a great resource and might prevent downloading the incorrect firmware.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

BubblePuppy said:


> You can go to this link to see which firmware is in the stream: http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR
> This is a great resource and might prevent downloading the incorrect firmware.


Or better yet, DO NOT force software download, nothing good comes of it. At best you get the same version you already have and at worse, well the poster found out.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"Nothing good comes of it"? Now that's not universally true. To each their own beliefs.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Tried to use YouTube this morning with my HR44-200 and discovered there's no audio. Worked fine before receiving 0x08c2. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

So 0x91a is an old load?? Makes not sense why it downloaded? Should just leave it alone?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

BubblePuppy said:


> "Nothing good comes of it"? Now that's not universally true. To each their own beliefs.


I should have added, to "regular customers"


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> I don't see what compromises were made, So I don't see why there should not be a toggle switch for HDMI-CEC


I was thinking of the "feature" where the Genie Mini treats all content as protected versus toggling the flag according to its actual status. Is that no longer a thing?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> I was thinking of the "feature" where the Genie Mini treats all content as protected versus toggling the flag according to its actual status. Is that no longer a thing?


What does HDMI-CEC has to do with HDCP?


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

MysteryMan said:


> Tried to use YouTube this morning with my HR44-200 and discovered there's no audio. Worked fine before receiving 0x08c2. Anyone else experiencing this?


Yes I tried it last night, before it would be a delay in audio for a few seconds, Tried to play it again and it corrects itself.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> What does HDMI-CEC has to do with HDCP?


They are both elements of an HDMI implementation.

The CEC communications line must be present but implementation of CEC functionality is optional.

HDCP support isn't optional but apparently (if my understanding of DIRECTV's Genie Mini implementation is correct) you can lock it in protected mode and still meet the conditions.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

acostapimps said:


> Yes I tried it last night, before it would be a delay in audio for a few seconds, Tried to play it again and it corrects itself.


I just tried again and it causes long delays for 10 seconds or so, So the audio did came back after the delay, It usually happens when live TV audio returns after video ends, before playing another Youtube video.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> They are both elements of an HDMI implementation.
> 
> The CEC communications line must be present but implementation of CEC functionality is optional.
> 
> HDCP support isn't optional but apparently (if my understanding of DIRECTV's Genie Mini implementation is correct) you can lock it in protected mode and still meet the conditions.


Not sure where yo are trying to go with this&#8230; Still meet what conditions? What is the point you are trying to make?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

peds48 said:


> I should have added, to "regular customers"


True. Then again I doubt " regular (or the average) customer knows DBSTalk even exists. Sort of like the average Android phone user doesn't know about XDA Developer website.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

HR34-700 08d4

I have my recording defaults set to "First Run" which it does.

In addition running 08d4 my HR34 is picking up some of the re-runs on TNT ch 245 & USA ch 242.
Have not noticed this on any other channels.

J C


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> Not sure where yo are trying to go with this&#8230; Still meet what conditions? What is the point you are trying to make?


Somewhere along the line, the question was asked as to whether the Genie Mini would support CEC.

You asked me for an instance where a compromise was made and I think that HDCP may be just such an example. There are many specific conditions (other than just soldering the port on the board) that must be met to include an HDMI port. If DIRECTV took some apparent shortcuts to facilitate HDCP that is mandatory, one wonders whether or not there is enough technology there to implement CEC in the same configuration.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> Somewhere along the line, the question was asked as to whether the Genie Mini would support CEC.
> 
> You asked me for an instance where a compromise was made and I think that HDCP may be just such an example. There are many specific conditions (other than just soldering the port on the board) that must be met to include an HDMI port. If DIRECTV took some apparent shortcuts to facilitate HDCP that is mandatory, one wonders whether or not there is enough technology there to implement CEC in the same configuration.


blue ray players must support HDCP and the majority of them also supports CEC as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliens (Jul 3, 2004)

jcwest said:


> HR34-700 08d4
> 
> I have my recording defaults set to "First Run" which it does.
> 
> ...


Those reruns do not have an OAD (original air-date), so the DVR "sees" those as a first run and will record them all. This will happen to "any" program on "any" channel that is set to record them as a first run if they don't have an OAD. A manual timer is the only workaround. I've contacted DirecTV about including OADs and additional recording options so solve this issue. We'll see what happens.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> blue ray players must support HDCP and the majority of them also supports CEC as well


I suspect that Blu-ray players that support CEC have considerably more general purpose processing power than a Genie Mini does.


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just tried another download but te newest I got was the 0870?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

scottb8888 said:


> Just tried another download but te newest I got was the 0870?


Did you check the Firmware Watcher link that I posted above? It appears that 870 is for the HR34.


----------



## orleans704 (May 27, 2014)

Since Mid-May's update I continue to hear a loud, static pop when I resume play from pause (not every time, about 25% of the time). DirecTV made me start disconnecting HDMI cables to "prove" it isn't them. To my surprise when I removed the Oppo 103D from the chain, the problem went away. My Genie feeds the Oppo which feeds a Denon AVR. I contacted Oppo today and got this surprising response:

"We have confirmed similar reports and are working with our engineers to resolve them in a future firmware update. However, do to no know when this firmware may be released."


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> Did you check the Firmware Watcher link that I posted above? It appears that 870 is for the HR34.


Yep. I have an HR 34 but the firmware shows that it is not the lastest version. This thread shows 0x08D4 is the latest for HR34


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

scottb8888 said:


> Yep. I have an HR 34 but the firmware shows that it is not the lastest version. This thread shows 0x08D4 is the latest for HR34


It was pulled for some reason. That can happen a lot. That is why I posted this link: http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR
You can check which firmware is the stream. If you don't then you never know what you will get.


----------



## TMatt (Oct 2, 2006)

Joseph_Ripley said:


> On Monday I called DirecTV about upgrading my current system to the one where I can record up to 6 channels at once and be able to see it either in the living room, kitchen or bedroom. They corrected me and told me it is only 5 channels you can record at once and called a genie with two mini genies and would have to upgrade to high definition which meant replacing the current dish I have to one twice its size to pick up three satellites at once. They set the appointment up for Tuesday, August 12th for the Installer to come.
> 
> On Tuesday, a man of about 5 foot 6 inches tall, about 340 pounds came representing DirecTV. I showed him the three televisions and he went outside and was looking through an eye piece going around the house and then sat in his van for 20 minutes. When I went to his van he then proceeded to tell me that based on OSHA standards, they are no longer allowed to work in temperatures about 72 degrees as sweat can enter their eyes and no company is allowed to leave their ladder on the roof to install on the roof so tough luck. I did not buy a single part of his story as that would also block roofers from replacing the roof and solar panels from being installed on the roof.
> 
> I called DirecTV and told them exactly what took place. They said they were seeing on their computer where this guy sent a text message claiming he had installed the equipment and it failed to work on the televisions and took the equipment down, in the process hurt his back and needed to go to the emergency room. I told him the eye piece he held to his eye can be held in one hand with three fingers that a 9 year old child can hold. Sitting in the van texting on his cell phone for 20 minutes would not be considered installing anything. Either send me an installer that is not an obese slob that is a worker or close my account, get their crap out of my house and I will go somewhere else. They told me I have been a good customer of theirs since 2009 and they will send someone else on Friday. I told them to mark on their note that the dish will have to go on the roof in place of the current dish. I only have a one story house and live in the mountains surrounded by trees.


Funny part is, at 5'6" and 340 pounds, that dude sweats when it is 40 degrees out


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

BubblePuppy said:


> *It was pulled for some reason*. That can happen a lot. That is why I posted this link: http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR
> You can check which firmware is the stream. If you don't then you never know what you will get.


It was not pulled. 0x08D4, as the new HR34-700 NR, is being slowly distributed in the wee hours, but only during the week.

*WARNING:* The weekend wee hours are reserved for experimental software.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> It was not pulled. 0x08D4, as the new HR34-700 NR, is being slowly distributed in the wee hours, but only during the week.
> 
> *WARNING:* The weekend wee hours are reserved for experimental software.


If it was in the stream then it isn't I call that being pulled. Simple.


----------



## Tim TiVo (Aug 20, 2014)

Drucifer said:


> Yep, this is going to be an often used feature.
> 
> Please add it to all H2x/HR2x.


Sure is! Thanks! Got the update last night, no issues at all.


----------



## Tim TiVo (Aug 20, 2014)

keenan said:


> There's plenty they can do about it, and yes, the guide data I get via my Comcast cable connected TiVo Roamio is excellent, providing episode _and_ season numbers. Either DIRECTV is too cheap to pay for the guide data package that includes that info, their programmers don't know how to incorporate it in the software or it's patent protected and DIRECTV doesn't want to pay the licensing. I have no idea, but it's utterly ridiculous that DIRECTV doesn't have this data.
> 
> To be clear, DIRECTV has the worst guide data of about 3-4 providers I've seen. I've been with DIRECTV for over 15 yrs and it's something that has always annoyed about the service.
> 
> ...


TiVo? I remember them!!


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

Got 0x08D4 last night!


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Anyone have a problem with Extant on CBS last night? My recording ended after only 12 minutes. Not sure if this was just a freak thing or something else. I have c2 on an HR 44.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

pappasbike said:


> Anyone have a problem with Extant on CBS last night? My recording ended after only 12 minutes. Not sure if this was just a freak thing or something else. I have c2 on an HR 44.


Yes, only got 54 minutes of the 9pm and history shows the 10pm was cancelled. Hope AppleTV has them tonight or over the weekend.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

I saw in my history that the 10pm was cancelled as well. But I only got 12 minutes of the 9pm. I checked the CBS site as well as iTunes and that episode wasn't yet available.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

History says that the 9PM was cancelled because of a programming update, yet it looks like the entire two-hour block got recorded. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd2 (Dec 14, 2008)

pappasbike said:


> Anyone have a problem with Extant on CBS last night? My recording ended after only 12 minutes. Not sure if this was just a freak thing or something else. I have c2 on an HR 44.


Mine did too. Killed after 14 minutes. I saw it 15 minutes later or so and restarted recording. Not sure what would have happened at the start of the second hour of the episode.


----------



## porthole2 (Aug 22, 2014)

Is it normal to lose recordings after a software update?

My HR-34 had dozens of movies, TV shows (series) and many one off recordings. We have been hovering around 20-22%.
Last night when I turned on the TV everything was gone except for recordings listed as after an early morning 0x8d4 update.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

porthole2 said:


> Is it normal to lose recordings after a software update?
> 
> My HR-34 had dozens of movies, TV shows (series) and many one off recordings. We have been hovering around 20-22%.
> Last night when I turned on the TV everything was gone except for recordings listed as after an early morning 0x8d4 update.


Try this to see if they come back.
Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, Reset, Choose the Restart Receiver ( top of the list ).


----------



## porthole2 (Aug 22, 2014)

jimmie57 said:


> Try this to see if they come back.
> Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, Reset, Choose the Restart Receiver ( top of the list ).


No luck.

Tried that a couple of times after googling the loss.
Is that the same as pushing the red button?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

porthole2 said:


> No luck.
> 
> Tried that a couple of times after googling the loss.
> Is that the same as pushing the red button?


Technically, yes that is the same as pressing the red button.

The To Do list and the Series Links of shows to record will take a couple of days to fill in after a reset.
The already recorded programs should not be deleted from a Reset or New Software install.


----------



## porthole2 (Aug 22, 2014)

Call to DTV got the answer I was expecting - that is very unusual and never happens. Sorry, nothing we can do.

Checked my history, many of the programs an series are listed, but as having been canceled due to an error.
"This program (or episode) was deleted because of a problem retaining the program. (2003)"

Looking at the time frame, 3:36 am for the download, everything before is gone, after seems OK.


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> The already recorded programs should not be deleted from a Reset or New Software install.


The operative word there is "should"....happened to me when I did a restart after a firmware download.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

tonydi said:


> The operative word there is "should"....happened to me when I did a restart after a firmware download.


Only explanation for this is a defective DVR. Software downloads do not cause lost of recorded programming unless of course, something is defective.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Only explanation for this is a defective DVR. Software downloads do not cause lost of recorded programming unless of course, something is defective.


Not true. The download itself can do it if something screwed up during the update process.


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

0x731f on each of two C41 Wired Clients
0x8d4 recently downloaded on my HR34

Same problem. Every couple days I turn a client on and it can't find the server. This is getting frustrating. It went away for a few days and it's back. I have to reset the HR 34 and it usually works then.

Any suggestions??


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Not true. The download itself can do it if something *screwed up* during the update process.


Doesn't it "screwed up" mea defective


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Doesn't it "screwed up" mea defective


Not in this case, no. A defective product is a physical thing, firmware isn't physical. Also, if the firmware itself were bad the install would never happen because it would fail the checksum after download.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Not in this case, no. A defective product is a physical thing, firmware isn't physical. Also, if the firmware itself were bad the install would never happen because it would fail the checksum after download.


SO then, if the check sum fails the update, how can the update mess things up?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

keenan said:


> It would have certainly been nice if one of those was for the "to do list". I find it crazy that the only way to see what you have scheduled to record is to go to the DVR itself and dig down into the menu a couple of layers. I also find it ridiculous that you can schedule a recording online but can't check to see what you have scheduled to record.





TheRatPatrol said:


> +1
> 
> Menu shortcuts are nice, but can we PLEASE get a PIP toggle already???


When I saw this new menu shortcut feature, the items mentioned above are the first 2 items I was hoping were available, To Do List & PIP features. At least there are shortcuts to get to the Manage Recordings and Settings.

I'm hoping they didn't add these menu options so they can remove more buttons from the remotes. Pretty soon we will only have power on/off, menu and the number keys on the new Directv remotes.


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

Now after resetting my for the below problem. 99% of my series manger stuff is gone??

0x731f on each of two C41 Wired Clients
0x8d4 recently downloaded on my HR34

Same problem. Every couple days I turn a client on and it can't find the server. This is getting frustrating. It went away for a few days and it's back. I have to reset the HR 34 and it usually works then.

Any suggestions??


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

scottb8888 said:


> Now after resetting my for the below problem. 99% of my series manger stuff is gone??
> 
> 0x731f on each of two C41 Wired Clients
> 0x8d4 recently downloaded on my HR34
> ...


If you are connected to the internet: Unplug the Genie and clients and the Router. Plug in the router and let it get all set, about 3 minutes, then plug in the Genie and give it a couple of minutes and then each of the clients.
I did this with my friends system and hers has been fine for several months.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

scottb8888 said:


> Now after resetting my for the below problem. 99% of my series manger stuff is gone??
> 
> 0x731f on each of two C41 Wired Clients
> 0x8d4 recently downloaded on my HR34
> ...


Are you looking at a depleted To Do List? If so, it's probably in the process of repopulating. Does the Guide go out very far?


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for the quick replies.

Jimmie57- did disconnecting and reconnedting solve the to do list of the issue of the clients losing the server?

RACJ2- Not at home now but will check it tonight.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

scottb8888 said:


> Thanks for the quick replies.
> 
> Jimmie57- did disconnecting and reconnedting solve the to do list of the issue of the clients losing the server?
> 
> RACJ2- Not at home now but will check it tonight.


She did not have that problem. She had the client losing the server every few days.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Last few nights the remote delays have come back. Not as long as previous firmware, but still a good 15 seconds. Does not correlate to recordings in process as it's happened with nothing else going on.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

RACJ2 said:


> When I saw this new menu shortcut feature, the items mentioned above are the first 2 items I was hoping were available, To Do List & PIP features. At least there are shortcuts to get to the Manage Recordings and Settings.
> 
> I'm hoping they didn't add these menu options so they can remove more buttons from the remotes. Pretty soon we will only have power on/off, menu and the number keys on the new Directv remotes.


Actually getting to the TODO List is much easier now, MENU>7>SELECT, way faster than before. So I'm happy with that.

But I'm still waiting for a PIP toggle. I still to this day don't understand why we don't we have one. I think more people would use it if there was a toggle. My vote is still for the dash button. But for whatever reason we have to have a toggle for whether or not your SWiM is connected.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Anyone have the TrueBlood finale cut off early on HBO? Mine did and I'm getting tired of this whether it's a genie issue, DTV guide issue or whatever!!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> SO then, if the check sum fails the update, how can the update mess things up?


Clearly in his case it didn't fail the checksum so it was installed.


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Are you looking at a depleted To Do List? If so, it's probably in the process of repopulating. Does the Guide go out very far?


Checked. I restarted again. the guide is only a few days out.

The series manager is missing about 90% of the series we had. The library of shows recorded is mostly intact.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Actually getting to the TODO List is much easier now, MENU>7>SELECT, way faster than before. So I'm happy with that.
> 
> But I'm still waiting for a PIP toggle. I still to this day don't understand why we don't we have one. I think more people would use it if there was a toggle. My vote is still for the dash button. But for whatever reason we have to have a toggle for whether or not your SWiM is connected.


That's true, at least its only a couple steps now to get the To Do List. I would like the PIP button. My macro works OK, but its still kind of hokie watching it do all the right arrow commands.


----------



## lansbury (Jun 29, 2007)

Now have 0x8D4 on an HR34. Now suffering from the considerable remote delays reported by others.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

lansbury said:


> Now have 0x8D4 on an HR34. Now suffering from the considerable remote delays reported by others.


If you just got that in the night last night , it will take 1 or 2 days to catch up loading all the stuff if dumped to start over.


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> If you just got that in the night last night , it will take 1 or 2 days to catch up loading all the stuff if dumped to start over.


And you will continue to have "fun"


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Clearly in his case it didn't fail the checksum so it was installed.


But the point is that a download (software) can't mess any of the recordings. If any recordings go AWOL is because there is something funky with the hardware.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> But the point is that a download (software) can't mess any of the recordings. If any recordings go AWOL is because there is something funky with the hardware.


Not true, not true at all.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Not true, not true at all.


But yet you have failed to proved why.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

lansbury said:


> Now have 0x8D4 on an HR34. Now suffering from the considerable remote delays reported by others.


Yeah, this particular "update" is so bad that if it were one of my children, I'd send it to its room.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> But yet you have failed to proved why.


Kinda hard to prove something who is so dead set against you that they won't listen to what you say.... Search the forums, you'll find several cases where recordings were lost and hardware was not defective.


----------



## maonstad (Jul 13, 2007)

lansbury said:


> Now have 0x8D4 on an HR34. Now suffering from the considerable remote delays reported by others.


Same here, and I have had the 0x8D4 for over a week now. The previous release worked better...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Kinda hard to prove something who is so dead set against you that they won't listen to what you say.... Search the forums, you'll find several cases where recordings were lost and hardware was not defective.


The burden of prove falls in you since you are the one debating the fact. Can you provide a link ?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> The burden of prove falls in you since you are the one debating the fact. Can you provide a link ?


Sorry peds you are wrong, 
I can tell you for a fact my HR34 ,23 and 24 all lost recordings from that past bogus software. 
Never happend before, and hasn't happend since them versions were out of our machines.
Many of the special software, beta testing version, also have cause deleted recordings, missed recordings .

Software is a huge factor.
A Hardrives only does what the software tells it too.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Kinda hard to prove something who is so dead set against you that they won't listen to what you say.... Search the forums, you'll find several cases where recordings were lost and hardware was not defective.


I know we don't always agree, But you 100% hit the nail on the head.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> The burden of prove falls in you since you are the one debating the fact. Can you provide a link ?


I am not required to prove anything. You can find your own links since you're so dead set on proving me wrong, as you always are.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> I am not required to prove anything. You can find your own links since you're so dead set on proving me wrong, as you always are.


Then lets leave this alone. shall we?

Cheers!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Got the *0x08D4* upgrade. Lost all the extra stuff - _Pandora_, _My DIRECTV_, etc.

Did a *CLEARMYBOX*. Had no effect.

Did a *2xRBR* and that brought back the missing.

Now I just must check the *ToDo* before tonight's prime time to make sure all my series are set to record.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

maonstad said:


> Same here, and I have had the 0x8D4 for over a week now. The previous release worked better...


Yep, you seem to right. It is hard to believe, but it has gone from occasional slowness to regular slowness under 0x8D4.


----------



## Hot Tub Johnny (Feb 24, 2012)

This build has been really painful for me. HR34 has been very unresponsive to remote commands, and the guide very slow. 
Genie recommends wasn't populating, and there was no youtube/pandora. After many days, i ran CLEARMYBOX and those pieces were fixed. 

I tried some SHO on demand recordings last night and they failed with pop-up errors about "a problem connecting to the internet", but test connection works fine, and pandora works. 

I rebooted today, and now can't even tune to SHO on demand. the previously queued recordings are still failing. 

edit: A while after that reboot, and probably most importantly, a reboot of my router, SHO on demand is tuneable and the recordings are downloading.


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

scottb8888 said:


> Checked. I restarted again. the guide is only a few days out.
> 
> The series manager is missing about 90% of the series we had. The library of shows recorded is mostly intact.


Called in and Friday the tech came out and replaced the HR34 with an HR44. He had no problem doing that!


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Running 0x08c2 on my HR34 now. Got a new remote from DTV. Receiver still has these 10-15-20 second "mini-freezes" where pushing a button on the remote does nothing. Anybody else?


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

jibberyerkibber said:


> Running 0x08c2 on my HR34 now. Got a new remote from DTV. Receiver still has these 10-15-20 second "mini-freezes" where pushing a button on the remote does nothing. Anybody else?


I have the same issue on my HR34, on the last two software releases. This one (0x8d4) is better than the last one, which was getting to be a real problem, receiver would become unresponsive about 50% of the time. Now, for me, the freezes occur about 20% of the time, and definitely on a daily basis. Before these last two releases, I had the HR34 for about a year where this literally never occurred. I am a long-time owner of a HR20-700, which I still have, so I have seen my share of this over the years. HR20 still has this issue intermittently, although it has improved greatly. This may be due to the fact that is it no longer the primary receiver for the family, since the HR34 came on board.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

jibberyerkibber said:


> Running 0x08c2 on my HR34 now. Got a new remote from DTV. Receiver still has these 10-15-20 second "mini-freezes" where pushing a button on the remote does nothing. Anybody else?


Is this while watching something and the image just freezes and no remote inputs will do anything, then it "releases" and starts playing again?

I've had this happen about 10 times over the last few weeks, very annoying. It seems as if the video decoder craps out and has to "re-buffer" or maybe the signal loses sync somehow but it doesn't seem to lose any data when it happens, it just stops playing and there's nothing you can do but wait, other than re-booting the DVR itself of course.

This is with an HR44 BTW.


----------



## jefirdjr (Feb 20, 2006)

I have been waiting for Direct TV to fix the HR34-700 remote response problem for quite some time. I am approaching my limit on waiting.
My DVR will stop responding to the remote commands at the worst possible times! For example, I can be doing a skip back, and am unable to stop it until the unit "un-hangs". By that time, it has skipped way too far. It can be anywhere from a couple of seconds to 30 seconds that I have to wait before the remote commands will be accepted again. This is VERY annoying! Overall, when it IS accepting remote commands, it is slow. My HR20-700 is MUCH faster than this HR34 POS!
Does anyone have any REAL inside as to whether a firmware fix is possible, or is the HR34 just a bad box???


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Are you using an RC 65x? RF or IR?


----------



## jefirdjr (Feb 20, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Are you using an RC 65x? RF or IR?


I am using an RC65RB remote in RF mode. The remote is NOT the problem! I have tried several remotes, both RF and IR, and the problem doesn't change. The front panel leftmost light doesn't even blink while the problem is happening.


----------



## ToBeFrank (May 15, 2009)

Add me to the list of people whose HR34 ignores commands from the remote. This release has made the problem *much* worse for us. We got this release on 8/19. This is not a remote problem. It's a problem with the firmware in the HR34. The remote response problem happens while watching in the bedroom on the genie client (completely different remote than in the living room where the HR34 is), except on the genie client, I can see the light blinking indicating the genie client received the remote's command. Something on the HR34 is busy processing such that the commands are dropped.

This used to happen occasionally, but with this release it happens 50% of the time. I'd call and get this HR34 replaced, but they'll probably just send me another HR34.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

My picture never freezes. The freezes come mainly when I am scrolling throught the guide or scrolling through a favorites list. However, I have had occassions where I was in the FFW mode and I pressed PLAY, and the receiver stayed in the FFW mode and, maddeningly, went ahead about 20 minutes before it woke up and went back into PLAY. The HR34n is also oftentime unresponsive when I press EXIT. Thanks for your replys.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jibberyerkibber said:


> My picture never freezes. The freezes come mainly when I am scrolling throught the guide or scrolling through a favorites list. However, I have had occassions where I was in the FFW mode and I pressed PLAY, and the receiver stayed in the FFW mode and, maddeningly, went ahead about 20 minutes before it woke up and went back into PLAY. The HR34n is also oftentime unresponsive when I press EXIT. Thanks for your replys.


Have you turned Scrolling Effects to OFF ?
Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, Display, Preferences
If you turn it off it should fly thru the Guide.


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> Have you turned Scrolling Effects to OFF ?
> Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, Display, Preferences
> If you turn it off it should fly thru the Guide.


My HR34 has always had scrolling effects OFF and has freezing problems. Yes, I can scroll fast through the guide but then it appears as if a buffer fills up and it just freezes for some period of time. The problems have gone from bad to completely unacceptable with 8d4 firmware. It not only freezes but channels changes take forever (as others have reported). I timed one channel change at roughly 20 seconds. That's defines sloooow.

I got to wonder if DTV actually tests their firmware releases. How could they not see this horribly slow performance. It's beyond me.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

wrj said:


> I got to wonder if DTV actually tests their firmware releases. How could they not see this horribly slow performance. It's beyond me.


I'm not trying to make light of your frustration, but this mildly amuses me because I see almost the exact same comments on FiOS and Comcast forums whenever a new firmware is released. Maybe they all use the same tester pool?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

wrj said:


> My HR34 has always had scrolling effects OFF and has freezing problems. Yes, I can scroll fast through the guide but then it appears as if a buffer fills up and it just freezes for some period of time.


Make a smaller custom guide: problem ameliorated!


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

sangs said:


> I'm not trying to make light of your frustration, but this mildly amuses me because I see almost the exact same comments on FiOS and Comcast forums whenever a new firmware is released. Maybe they all use the same tester pool?


Maybe you're on to something. It is the same tester pool...it is us.


----------



## ToBeFrank (May 15, 2009)

ToBeFrank said:


> Add me to the list of people whose HR34 ignores commands from the remote. This release has made the problem *much* worse for us. We got this release on 8/19. This is not a remote problem. It's a problem with the firmware in the HR34. The remote response problem happens while watching in the bedroom on the genie client (completely different remote than in the living room where the HR34 is), except on the genie client, I can see the light blinking indicating the genie client received the remote's command. Something on the HR34 is busy processing such that the commands are dropped.
> 
> This used to happen occasionally, but with this release it happens 50% of the time. I'd call and get this HR34 replaced, but they'll probably just send me another HR34.


My HR34 just went into a state where it wouldn't respond to anything. I was watching a recorded show, and I couldn't even stop it. I had to hit the red button to manually reset.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Make a smaller custom guide: problem *ameliorated*!


You like that word, don't you? :rotfl:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

And who doesn't?? 

You seem to indicate I have used it lots before. Have a link or several?


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Freezing problem on HR34 has gotten much worse over the past two days. Now this happens more than 50% of the time, and more than the last update did. To be clear, it doesn't just happen when scrolling in the guide, it happens when any series of remote commands are initiated. I hope this is able to be resolved on a future update.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

This has really gotten bad. I expect I could get it changed for a 44 if I complained, but we're backed up on our TV and I'd loose our recordings.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Add me to the list who has gone from good to worse to terrible. My HR34 is routinely locking up in the guide for 20-30 seconds at a time. I've also locked up during recordings and channel changes. I want to watch TV, not sit and wait for this garbage receiver to catch up.

I will be calling this week to talk to retention - my contract is up and this is ridiculous.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

What's a few hundred bucks or much cheaper HR44 on ebay, 
It saves you the nagging unresponsive issue for every sw update they release leased or owned.
Then return the HR34 if they still want it.


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

I talked to DTV tech support this am. They said they are aware of the freezing, stalling issues on the HR34 and working on a solution. They asked if they could download data from my DVR (since it is connected to the internet). The tech support person couldn't even get that to work correctly. After several tries of me entering in smart search codes, they gave up. I just got the feeling that this does not bode well for a quick, effective solution.

I asked for a timeline on a solution and there is none. I asked why pre-release testing didn't catch this. The answer was the problem wasn't this bad initially and seems to be getting worse. I'm not sure I buy all that but if that is true, I still wonder if a buffer is filling up. Oh well, I hope they fix this asap.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm very surprised to read that some folks actually have hope for the HR34. To me, it just seems like the normal progression that the DVR's have taken over the years. Most likely, the software has outgrown what the HR34 can handle. Unfortunately, it's just a matter of time before the HR44 suffers the same fate, I'm sure.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Almost every DoD from MTV, A&E, CNBC, Food Network, Spike and others has quick audio drop outs about every 5 seconds.

HR44, hardwired internet.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

swyman18 said:


> Most likely, the software has outgrown what the HR34 can handle. Unfortunately, it's just a matter of time before the HR44 suffers the same fate, I'm sure.


I think that's already happening. There must be a 54 about to be released!


----------



## CeeBee (Nov 20, 2013)

08D4 was downloaded to the HR34 on 8/21. Since then, we're having more frequent pixelation issues on MSNBC and the local NBC affiliate. A double reset continues to be the best temporary fix.

Most annoying problem, however, is the remote control response. It is just awful. It hangs, it jumps to 4x FF when I just press twice, etc. It's so annoying, I'm now recording anything that has commercials, or that I know I'll be FFing a lot on our other DVR, the HD DirecTiVo. So what should be our primary DVR is being used less and less. 

The TiVo's FF/REW, etc. has always been much more responsive than the Genie, although the old SD DirecTiVo was far superior to the HD IMO. In this regard, the Genie is a huge step backward from the old SD days. Always has been, but it's much worse now.

One unusual plus for the 08D4 download: When you turn on the Genie, it automatically switches the TV input to the Genie. That never happened before, and was a tad confusing, since we were used to changing the input when switching among the Genie, TiVo, and antenna. 

We've had our current setup for just over a year. All the "please stay" discounts have now expired, and 2 calls to D* to lower the bill were fruitless and annoying. (The original HD TiVo was a dud, and failed after 4 months. Somehow, D* extended the contract end time, in spite of repeated assurances that wouldn't happen, so more time was spent correcting that, than the current monthly charges.)

I think we're ready for a change next year.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

CeeBee said:


> .
> 
> although the old SD DirecTiVo was far superior to the HD IMO. In this regard, the Genie is a huge step backward from the old SD days. Always has been, but it's much worse now.


This is what mystifies me. I realize the HD DVRs are using a different technology than the SD ones but they've been in use now for years. Why is it that they perform worse in basic functionality than a ten year old ( or older ) SD dvr would. Are all the providers' HD units as bad as these tend to be or is DTV just inept at producing them? Except for the HD and some additional bells and whistles that I rarely use my original Ultimate TV that I used back in 2001 worked better than almost all the DTV ( and I've had them all ) HD ones as far as basic functions go - changing channels, scrolling the guide, fast forwarding, rewinding, etc.

Sometimes I get the feeling that we're in the 8 track tape stage of DVRs here.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

wrj said:


> I talked to DTV tech support this am. They said they are aware of the freezing, stalling issues on the HR34 and working on a solution. They asked if they could download data from my DVR (since it is connected to the internet). The tech support person couldn't even get that to work correctly. After several tries of me entering in smart search codes, they gave up. I just got the feeling that this does not bode well for a quick, effective solution.
> 
> I asked for a timeline on a solution and there is none. I asked why pre-release testing didn't catch this. The answer was *the problem wasn't this bad initially* and seems to be getting worse. I'm not sure I buy all that but if that is true, I still wonder if a buffer is filling up. Oh well, I hope they fix this asap.


Unless it is major, it was probably ignored.

Now after almost a hundred SW upgrades, it is so embedded, they have no ideal how to fix it.

BTW - to send a report via the Internet from any DirecTV STB, you Keyword *SENDREPORT* in Smart Search.


----------



## ToBeFrank (May 15, 2009)

Drucifer said:


> Unless it is major, it was probably ignored.


This. The problem has been in the last few releases. This release it's just much worse.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Last night while watching the Royals game (15mins delayed), @ 8:59 the game paused for around 15 secs before resuming. I had 3 shows kicking off to record @ 9pm. This has happened on several occasions the minute prior to the top-of-the-hour on scheduled recordings taking place.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

augisdad said:


> Last night while watching the Royals game (15mins delayed), @ 8:59 the game paused for around 15 secs before resuming. I had 3 shows kicking off to record @ 9pm. This has happened on several occasions the minute prior to the top-of-the-hour on scheduled recordings taking place.


Yeah, top of the hour during prime is the disaster zone.


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

scottb8888 said:


> Called in and Friday the tech came out and replaced the HR34 with an HR44. He had no problem doing that!


Ok See above. Last Friday HR34 replaced with HR 44. Everything is great? Wrong! Last night neither C41 could find the server. ;(


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

pappasbike said:


> Why is it that they perform worse in basic functionality than a ten year old ( or older ) SD dvr would.


With all the new "features" and additional channels, DIRECTV has put a lot of overhead into their products. There's a much larger guide database to stir along with the sometimes-functional apps and multimedia functions that the older machines didn't contemplate.

There's also the idea that they brought software production largely in-house where before the software was being handled by established consumer electronics giants.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Having similar issues to what is described here, terrible freezing using the remote. Happens more often than not.

But I came here because I think there is an issue with CEC. I didn't realize that this feature had been added, until someone suggested that the problems I am having could be related to the DirecTV box. Here's my issue.

I have a TV and AVR which work using a form of CEC between them (along with some other devices that support CEC). It has worked flawlessly when I paired the two devices early this year, until the last 2-3 weeks. I should mention I'm using a Harmony 700 remote as my primary controller for all devices. Anyway, what happens now is that when I raise or lower the volume, while watching DirecTV using the Harmony the TV and AVR lose sync, the picture goes blank and HDMI has to resync. The process takes about 4-5 seconds, but it happens EVERYTIME I try and adjust the volume. Additionally, when I DO use the volume on the DirecTV remote it doesn't control the volume on the AVR and doesn't move the volume on the TV either. I thought maybe I had some cables fail, or something went wonky on the TV (which is fairly new) or the AVR which is also only a year old. But reading this, the timeline with this happening is consistent with this particular update. I am not home to check, but I have to look to see what the setting is for the HDMI CEC on my box. Does it default to being OFF or ON? 

With all the ridiculous messages we get OTA on these DVRs you'd think we'd get a message telling us that there's an update pending and what new features we'd see. I don't remember one for this update.

Thoughts?


----------



## montanaxvi (Oct 2, 2008)

My HR34 has been getting worse as far response from the remote. The CLEARMYBOX command was nice but now it seems to be having little to any effect.


----------



## jefirdjr (Feb 20, 2006)

Last night while watching TV around 10-10:30 pm, my HR34-700 suddenly reset itself. I had no idea why it did that, unless I was getting a unannounced software update to fix the terrible remote response problem (wishing :smoking: ). It took a seemingly long time to reboot, so I switched to my HR20-700, and continued to watch TV.
When it finally finished, I first looked at the current software version. Crap! Still 08D4. But while looking to make sure everything seemed normal, I discovered something that I have never seen before. When viewing the guide, almost ALL of my custom list entries were greyed out. That used to mean not authorized to view if greyed out. I changed the list to "channels I get", and all entries were normal. Changing back to my custom list, most were still greyed out. I tried selecting some of the greyed out selections, and they all worked! Every channel that I tried worked fine. Then I noticed that some channels that were greyed out a minute ago are now showing normal. I continued watching TV until about 2 am, and by that time my custom list looked perfectly normal. By the way, during all this channel changing, switching lists, etc., I had NO remote command problems. Not blazing fast, but ALL my remote button presses were done with NO stalls. I was tired of playing with it, so I decided to crash, and check it in the morning.
Today, my to-list is still populating due to the guide loading kinda slow. But, I have been giving it a workout most of the day, and now into the evening, and I have not had a single remote command hang! After it had time to get over all of the housekeeping and busy work after the reboot, even the remote response speed is greatly improved!
I'm still not sure about the reboot, as this unit has NEVER done a random reboot. I can only HOPE that DTV caused my unit to reboot, and possibly caused some kind of change in my guide. Could a guide problem be the culprit in the horrible remote control problem?
Anyone else notice a change in their HR34? Or, is my DVR just maybe haunted :eek2: !!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Steveknj said:


> Having similar issues to what is described here, terrible freezing using the remote. Happens more often than not.
> But I came here because I think there is an issue with CEC. I didn't realize that this feature had been added, until someone suggested that the problems I am having could be related to the DirecTV box. Here's my issue.
> 
> I have a TV and AVR which work using a form of CEC between them (along with some other devices that support CEC). It has worked flawlessly when I paired the two devices early this year, until the last 2-3 weeks. I should mention I'm using a Harmony 700 remote as my primary controller for all devices. Anyway, what happens now is that when I raise or lower the volume, while watching DirecTV using the Harmony the TV and AVR lose sync, the picture goes blank and HDMI has to resync. The process takes about 4-5 seconds, but it happens EVERYTIME I try and adjust the volume. Additionally, when I DO use the volume on the DirecTV remote it doesn't control the volume on the AVR and doesn't move the volume on the TV either. I thought maybe I had some cables fail, or something went wonky on the TV (which is fairly new) or the AVR which is also only a year old. But reading this, the timeline with this happening is consistent with this particular update. I am not home to check, but I have to look to see what the setting is for the HDMI CEC on my box. Does it default to being OFF or ON?
> ...


Defaults to ON


----------



## rcw119 (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm having similar issues. On Demand HBO. Complete download and getting Audio Drop outs every 5 seconds. After pausing a few times it stops.



sigma1914 said:


> Almost every DoD from MTV, A&E, CNBC, Food Network, Spike and others has quick audio drop outs about every 5 seconds.
> 
> HR44, hardwired internet.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## MrLatte (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm also seeing the remote control issue. Perhaps it's their plan all along to get us to watch commercials again!

The other day I rebooted the machine to see if it would help the remote sluggishness but my machine came back with nothing in the TO DO list and no Series Links. AH!!! I re-ran Guided Setup then everything was back to normal (except the remote sluggishness is still there).

Got 08d4 on 8/19 BTW.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

MrLatte said:


> I'm also seeing the remote control issue. Perhaps it's their plan all along to get us to watch commercials again!
> 
> The other day I rebooted the machine to see if it would help the remote sluggishness but my machine came back with nothing in the TO DO list and no Series Links. AH!!! I re-ran Guided Setup then everything was back to normal (except the remote sluggishness is still there).
> 
> Got 08d4 on 8/19 BTW.


After a reset of any kind the genies may not show any playlist or menus or to do list for a while as it completely rebuilds it's database. Thats normal, no need to rerun anything, it will come back.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 456521 (Jul 6, 2007)

The 30+ seconds it takes to change channels is awesome with Sunday Ticket. But I guess it's better than the occasional black screen I get when changing channels. lol.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

HR34-700 8d4

Report #20140907-ZY89

Well they now have the HR34-700 TOTALLY F***ed up when trying to change channels in the NFL Sunday ticket using PIP!!!!!

The only way to get it to work at all is to EXIT out of the NFL enhansed mode even if the prompt has cleared the screen.
Don't get me wrong I like the HD stats but they shouldn't KILL everything else. 

The down arrow WILL NOT switch the PIP display unless you EXIT first.

Then it will switch the display sometimes and will not others.
Same for channel changes. When I channel up or down sometimes it will change and sometimes it will not!
Sometimes it will just give a black screen on the main window and never switch to it.

From day one I have been critical of the people that have been *****ing about the HR34 not performing whatever functions it is supposeed to because "OUT OF THE BOX" by HR34 has performed extremely well.

It had a couple of minor glitches at first that a couple of S/W upgrades fixed.

Recent S/W upgrades have caused the box to perform very poorly compared to what it did originally, video freezing, ignoring remote comands, etc.

The single most important thing for me to remain with DirecTV in the NFL SUNDAY TICKET. Now that is all messed up too!!!!!!!!!!!


If anyone from DirecTV really does read this board PLESASE GET THIS FIXED. 

I have been with DirecTV since C Band went away and I'd really like to keep it that way if I can.

J C


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Quick question.

Did anyone use PIP on NFL ST games on the HR44?

If so did it perform well or did it not work same as the above post on the HR34?

Thanks J C


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

Posted 05 September 2014 - 06:03 AM

scottb8888, on 30 Aug 2014 - 07:06 AM, said:


scottb8888 said:


> Called in and Friday the tech came out and replaced the HR34 with an HR44. He had no problem doing that!


Ok See above. Last Friday HR34 replaced with HR 44. Everything is great? Wrong! Last night neither C41 could find the server. ;(

Well, tried a reboot of the HR44........ we'll see


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

jcwest said:


> Quick question.
> 
> Did anyone use PIP on NFL ST games on the HR44?
> 
> ...


Used it all day on my HR44 and it performed flawlessly (knock wood).


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

scottb8888 said:


> Posted 05 September 2014 - 06:03 AM
> 
> scottb8888, on 30 Aug 2014 - 07:06 AM, said:
> 
> ...


If you are connected to the internet sometimes it helps to start by restarting your router first, then the HR44 about 3 minutes later, then the C41s.


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> If you are connected to the internet sometimes it helps to start by restarting your router first, then the HR44 about 3 minutes later, then the C41s.


Thanks. Upon reboot the two C41's can find their way to the HR44. I just hope I don't have to do this on a regular basis!


----------



## Vinny* (May 18, 2008)

Lock ups, very annoying.

Sent from my KFTT using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

scottb8888 said:


> Thanks. Upon reboot the two C41's can find their way to the HR44. I just hope I don't have to do this on a regular basis!


Ok, had to reboot again last night. Guess I need to wait at home for another truck roll!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Do you care to try trouble shooting here? There are some real experts re: home networking. If so, post more detail.


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Do you care to try trouble shooting here? There are some real experts re: home networking. If so, post more detail.


Would love to trouble shoot. What other info do you need?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Will resetting Network on the HR44 effect the same re-comnnect? Is the 44 on a static IP or dynamic? All connections tight with the coax? 
Any other symptoms?


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Will resetting Network on the HR44 effect the same re-comnnect? Is the 44 on a static IP or dynamic? All connections tight with the coax?
> Any other symptoms?


1. I have always just reset the HR44 (always equals 2 weeks)
2. When you say reset the network, would that be the moca adapter, the ethernet switch, the router, the cable modem or all of the above.
3. No other symptons, checked connections, feel tight
4. In order to get to second floor there is one point that there is a splice with connectors and the correct HF barrels. also put on new crimp connectors
5. Bot the upsatirs locations originally had H24's and they worked perfectly


----------



## Sunner73 (Feb 29, 2012)

ToBeFrank said:


> My HR34 just went into a state where it wouldn't respond to anything. I was watching a recorded show, and I couldn't even stop it. I had to hit the red button to manually reset.


I've had the same issues ever since my update on 8/20, I have a HR34 and 2 HR24s but those have no issues as they get totally different software and updates. It's really bad, honestly every other (and I mean every other) time I use the rewind, fast forward, pause, guide..... it doesn't matter which function I'm trying to accomplish it acts up, it's very frustrating. Once a command has been given then it's like it has it's own mind, it just continues doing whatever function that had been commanded! It quite commonly takes between 30 seconds to 3 minutes for it to become responsive to the remote's input again. Imagine using rewind and it just keeps backing up and you can't stop it. Then you have to fast forward to get back to where you were trying to go in the first place.
Even having issues with the PIP function, ie, like when you're already in the PIP mode then change the main picture to another channel or even something that was previously recorded (on the HR34) the main screen frequently goes Grey but the audio keeps coming through from the program! Same situation, then you have to do a swap to get rid of the greyed out pic. VERY FRUSTATING!! 
I'm hoping for another software update because NONE of these issues happened until this most recent update. If not then I'm calling for a replacement and refuse if they bring anything but a HR44. 
FYI, I did my own install 3 years ago buying my own SWM16 and pulled ALL my own wiring through the attic and walls, ie, nothing on outside walls. But I do have the Protection plan... 
Oh, I've done the reset using the remote as well as the red button as many as 2 or 3 times in a row with absolutely NO change or improvement in behavior.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

scottb8888 said:


> 1. I have always just reset the HR44 (always equals 2 weeks)
> 2. When you say reset the network, would that be the moca adapter, the ethernet switch, the router, the cable modem or all of the above.
> 
> *Just via the Menu on the HR44...*
> ...


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Add me to the list of people getting intermittent (IR) remote lockouts with HR34 and 0x8d4. Lockouts last up to several minutes and occur fairly frequently. I can't remember this happening before 0x8d4 but I've been using the HR34 more intensely of late. WIll try CLEARMYBOX.


----------



## 456521 (Jul 6, 2007)

Does this problem affect the HR44? It's to the point now where I need to get an HR44 (if it's unaffected) or switch providers. Thanks.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

pdxBeav said:


> Does this problem affect the HR44? It's to the point now where I need to get an HR44 (if it's unaffected) or switch providers. Thanks.


My 44s are flawlessly!


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

pdxBeav said:


> Does this problem affect the HR44? It's to the point now where I need to get an HR44 (if it's unaffected) or switch providers. Thanks.


My 44 has freezing issues. Sometimes it comes back in a 5-30 seconds and other times I get tired of waiting and do a RBR.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

My HR34, along with all the mentioned remote delays, has started taking up to 45 seconds to show the
guide after the guide button is pressed...bout time this remote problem gets fixed...


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Agree my HR34 is also making my C31 take forever to respond as well.
Even after you wait for the guide to load, there is still random 15-20 second freezes while in the guide.
I'm in RF mode as well.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Add me to the list. I loved the hr34 until this. Remote commands not followed until 30 seconds or more sometimes and it random. No rhythm or reason. It's like it gets busy and doesn't want to be bother. Was fast forwarding and the progress bar didn't appear but it was going forward at 1x or 2x and half way through the commercial break it finally hit 3x and the bar appeared. Frustrating!


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## 456521 (Jul 6, 2007)

Does anyone with any connections know if DirecTV is even aware of this issue or if it's being worked on? Seems like something they'd obviously be aware of, but with these guys you never know.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

pdxBeav said:


> Does anyone with any connections know if DirecTV is even aware of this issue or if it's being worked on? Seems like something they'd obviously be aware of, but with these guys you never know.


Yes they are


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Sure is taking a long time...


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

usnret said:


> Sure is taking a long time...


Always does.
I've had my HR34 since May 2012, and this nonsense is still happening 2 1/2 years later.

Been checked multiple times by 4 different techs, and been told it's a known issue multiple times by Directv's tech support.

I think directv software development is worse than its ever been.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

I wish DirecTV would just punt the ball and contact TiVo about making the Roamio system work with DirecTV services. If they want to keep playing developer, they can at least give us the option of using something that works well.


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

scottb8888 said:


> Ok, had to reboot again last night. Guess I need to wait at home for another truck roll!


Ok, guy was here. Put some new connectors on. Can't find the problem. Every couple days the C41's lose contact with the mothership  Then we have to give the mothership a kick in the pants! We'll see what happens next.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm getting micro-stutters on CNN every few seconds. The stutters only seem to be noticeable on the scroller. I see it on both TVs, the Hr44 and its C41. Both Test OK and have been Restarted, and I'm not noticing it on other channels with tickers or scrolls.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

itzme said:
 

> I'm getting micro-stutters on CNN every few seconds. The stutters only seem to be noticeable on the scroller. I see it on both TVs, the Hr44 and its C41. Both Test OK and have been Restarted, and I'm not noticing it on other channels with tickers or scrolls.


I had that problem on my Samsung LCD that does 120Hz. I turned that off and set it back to 60Hz.
Smooth as silk ever since.
You might want to try that on one set to see if it helps.


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

Add me to the frustration list that is the crappy HR34 software. This needs to be fixed soon!


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

HR34/0x8d4

Still suffering from sporadic remote delays and/or lockouts. In addition (and I haven't seen it mentioned), every time I do a normal button press I get the aural error "bonk" which has become aggravating as hell. It started with the previous release to 0x8d4. Silly me, I thought this release would've fixed it. 

And before you all tell me to just turn the aural error bonk off, the HR34 is my Mom's (who is technologically challenged) and she relies on that bonk sound to let her know she's made a mistake.


----------



## vikefan (Jan 20, 2008)

I called div. Said it's known problem and they are working on it. Asked about an upgrade to the 44. No luck they can't do any thing until contract is up in may of 2015. What bugs me the most is I have been with them since 1996. Never late on payment always recommend them to family and friends and this is how they respond to loyal customers. If it wasn't for Sunday ticket I may just switch to Ota. That said they know I will never leave or threaten to because I love the ticket. Addiction are a crutch. Can't wait to try out the 44


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

I had the horrible HR34 remote delays/lockout issues and I may have fixed them.

I deleted a bunch of series links. I was at about 70 and trimmed it down to 52. I also freed up a lot of space 18% to 30%. 

It has been running super smooth since I did that. I will let yall know if that changes.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm at 50 and 45% and im having issues. So that's not a fix.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm at 14, and 75% free. 
Still does the locking up.


----------



## underlord2 (Dec 1, 2006)

tunce said:


> Add me to the frustration list that is the crappy HR34 software. This needs to be fixed soon!


Hear hear! Recently, I've been having sporadic audio drop outs that aren't in the recordings (can skip back a few seconds after the drop out and I can hear the audio)


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I fixed mine, I put my HR23 in its spot.
That's sad !
Now my kids can deal with the Genie.


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

scottb8888 said:


> Ok, guy was here. Put some new connectors on. Can't find the problem. Every couple days the C41's lose contact with the mothership  Then we have to give the mothership a kick in the pants! We'll see what happens next.


Ok, C41's can't find their way home again. Looks like the truck roll was a waste of time. I asked the tech when he was here what the next step would be if this fix did not work. He said well, I guess, I just replace everything. And the joy continues!!


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

_I just put a_ HR24 in the cabinet beside my HR34 and am using the 34 just to record programs and the 24 to
watch live and recorded programs. I got my 34 in Feb. 2012 and D has turned it into a piece of fecal matter.
I think that they really don't know what to do with this problem. Afraid that if I change out the 34 with a 44,
that in-time, D is gona screw up the 44 as well by trying to put 50lbs of fecal matter into a 10lb container.
Have been with D since 95' (when I bought a dish and receiver from Radio Shack and installed it), with a
brief stint with Pegasas, am 73, very patient and hope that D gets all their "stuff" in one sock before I go to
that big sat in the sky


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

scottb8888 said:


> Ok, C41's can't find their way home again. Looks like the truck roll was a waste of time. I asked the tech when he was here what the next step would be if this fix did not work. He said well, I guess, I just replace everything. And the joy continues!!


Does de-powering the C-41s for ten minutes or so fix it?


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

usnret said:


> _I just put a_ HR24 in the cabinet beside my HR34 and am using the 34 just to record programs and the 24 to
> watch live and recorded programs. I got my 34 in Feb. 2012 and D has turned it into a piece of fecal matter.
> I think that they really don't know what to do with this problem. Afraid that if I change out the 34 with a 44,
> that in-time, D is gona screw up the 44 as well by trying to put 50lbs of fecal matter into a 10lb container.
> ...


The 44 is no panacea - it has issues too.


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Does de-powering the C-41s for ten minutes or so fix it?


I have not tried that. I will tonight. Restarting the HR44 worked! But have to do it every 3 days


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

itzme said:


> I'm getting micro-stutters on CNN every few seconds. The stutters only seem to be noticeable on the scroller. I see it on both TVs, the Hr44 and its C41. Both Test OK and have been Restarted, and I'm not noticing it on other channels with tickers or scrolls.


The CNN ticker is running smoothly again, so I guess it wasn't a fw issue, at least not directly.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

I didn't post a problem I was having, but here was my experience that will hopefully be resolved when a new Genie arrives tomorrow. Hopefully it helps anyone with similar issues. This was with an HR44-500.

About the middle of July I started getting the audio drops on OnDemand recordings. It was more an irritant than anything. PPV was fine, did a complete system reboot and it seemed to clear it up. About the middle of August started getting freezes on recorded programing. It would freeze and no remote input would help. It would set there for a minute or two then the delete/keep recording would pop up. About a week ago the client froze in the bedroom. I went downstairs to find the unit rebooting. When it came back up is had a full screen of wording and basically said it ran into a problem but if I hit select it will try to repair. It came back up and found 31 errors. Fro good measure, once that was done I did a restart from the menu and it started with 32 errors I think and it kept doubling as it repaired errors. I think it stopped around 600. I called DirecTV the next day, they couldn't get it to repeat and they said call back if it happens again. After that it was good for about 5 days. Over the weekend the freezing came back, then last night another reboot and repair. Called them immediately and when they reset it on their end it found the errors again. Signal strength was solid. 

They are drop shipping a new Genie for the $20. Only thing I can think of was a hard drive failing. I did the service menu tests last night after I got off the phone with them and it failed the SHORT test.

Also had the ticker line shudder on both CNN, ESPN, FOX News and FOX Business. Much more pronounced on CNN. Maybe the font?


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

rmmccann said:


> I wish DirecTV would just punt the ball and contact TiVo about making the Roamio system work with DirecTV services. If they want to keep playing developer, they can at least give us the option of using something that works well.


A Genie with TiVo. Oh man, that would be killer.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Skyboss said:


> About the middle of July I started getting the audio drops on OnDemand recordings.


This is a known issue and is not specific to the failure of your hard drive.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

peds48 said:


> This is a known issue and is not specific to the failure of your hard drive.


Good to know.

Tonight's experience was a unit that wouldn't turn on when I got home. Hit the red button and it reset. Did the whole fixing disk errors thing for about 20 minutes.  Working fine now but having hard drive noise. New genie can't get here fast enough.

One more thing. I've pulled the DECA inserter they had used to connect to our router in the network hub upstairs and connected directly to the HR44. No problems with that transition. DECA was hot as heck. Capped the wire and won't need it after I get up in the attic and reconfigure the ports in the fall. I need to run a couple of other cables for pending fiber service so I'll do that in one trip up to the hell hole.


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

scottb8888 said:


> I have not tried that. I will tonight. Restarting the HR44 worked! But have to do it every 3 days


Depowering does not help. Restarting the HR44 still does.


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

Skyboss said:


> Good to know.
> 
> Tonight's experience was a unit that wouldn't turn on when I got home. Hit the red button and it reset. Did the whole fixing disk errors thing for about 20 minutes. Working fine now but having hard drive noise. New genie can't get here fast enough.
> 
> One more thing. I've pulled the DECA inserter they had used to connect to our router in the network hub upstairs and connected directly to the HR44. No problems with that transition. DECA was hot as heck. Capped the wire and won't need it after I get up in the attic and reconfigure the ports in the fall. I need to run a couple of other cables for pending fiber service so I'll do that in one trip up to the hell hole.


Did you do hardwire to HR 44? or wifi?


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

scottb8888 said:


> Did you do hardwire to HR 44? or wifi?


Hardwire.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

damondlt said:


> I fixed mine, I put my HR23 in its spot.
> That's sad !
> Now my kids can deal with the Genie.


I moved our HR34 out of our main TV watching room many months ago (January) because of all the issues. Had I not done that, my wife was going to divorce me and throw me out on the street at moments notice (It was a very cold time of the year). I Got the Genie in March, 2012 and worked great until 6 months later when new features came out and drastically slowed down machine, created pixelation routinely even on other HR24's, and killed remote control responsiveness.

I put a HR24-100 in its place, and with WHDVR, wife was happy again. That was followed with the house being happy. Much less stress for me. Running a 2TB Black-X external drive on the Genie for over a year now.

I am now welcome in the bedroom again, however, still getting pixelation on WHDVR using HR24-100's streaming from HR34. This has gotten worse with the last two updates. I am Using supported method too, not CAT5. This happens every day, and as of this morning watching Today show at 7am CST.


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

usnret said:


> _I just put a_ HR24 in the cabinet beside my HR34 and am using the 34 just to record programs and the 24 to
> watch live and recorded programs. I got my 34 in Feb. 2012 and D has turned it into a piece of fecal matter.
> I think that they really don't know what to do with this problem. Afraid that if I change out the 34 with a 44,
> that in-time, D is gona screw up the 44 as well by trying to put 50lbs of fecal matter into a 10lb container.
> ...


I was in product development and dealt a lot with hardware and firmware on much more complicated products than a HR34. I truly question if the DTV engineers know what they are doing. This was years ago but back then there were software development tools that tracked all the changes to the code so if things went "south", you could back them out. Also, we tested all releases extremely thoroughly. That didn't mean we didn't have bugs but I never seen a product keep getting worse. we would have been fired. I think DTV has to seriously evaluate their development team. I've been with DTV a long time but starting to wonder if there is a better provider. For the prices DTV is charging, the product should be a much better.


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

scottb8888 said:


> Ok, C41's can't find their way home again. Looks like the truck roll was a waste of time. I asked the tech when he was here what the next step would be if this fix did not work. He said well, I guess, I just replace everything. And the joy continues!!


 DTV Guys out today. For today's enjoyment they replaced the splitter, the moca (ethernet to coax) adapter and terminated a wire on the power inserter. Looks like just random " Duh, ok not what should I do?". I showed him the option where u push a key + the right arrow to see measurements. He said "cool, I'll have to go home tonight and play with that". Never seen any type of test you can run on the DVR.

So we'll see if in 2 to 3 days the clients can't find the server again! Anybody want to bet on it?


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Come on DirecTV, you can set the "NFL SUNDAY TICKET" blue box prompt to clear after it is acknowledged like the old SCORE GUIDE did.

We should not have to see it EVERY TIME a ST channel is selected ALL DAY LONG!!

Please spend a little time and fix this!!

J C


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

scottb8888 said:


> DTV Guys out today. For today's enjoyment they replaced the splitter, the moca (ethernet to coax) adapter and terminated a wire on the power inserter. Looks like just random " Duh, ok not what should I do?". I showed him the option where u push a key + the right arrow to see measurements. He said "cool, I'll have to go home tonight and play with that". Never seen any type of test you can run on the DVR.
> 
> So we'll see if in 2 to 3 days the clients can't find the server again! Anybody want to bet on it?


Yep, just like clockwork... Clients are homeless again. Looks like another truck roll this week. Maybe they'll replace the tv's next


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Here are a few thinks about my HR34 and the latest 0x8d4 software that bug the hell out of me:

1. Every 24 to 36 hours both the SCORE GUIDE and the TV APS fail. I check, and I am still connected to the internet. The only solution I have found is to reboot the HR34. Sometime when I reboot, the GUIDE is preserved, sometimes it is almost totally erased.

2. When I am looking at a station on my CUSTOM ONE list and I then tune to a station not on my CUSTOM ONE LIST, and then use PREVious to return to the original CUSTOM ONE station, fine. But if I now use the PREVIOUS button to go back to the channel not on my CUSTON ONE list, the HR34 tuner will not go there. The HR34 software will not put the non-CUSTOM ONE channel on the LAST FOUR list. My HR23 and HR24 receivers DO put the non-CUSTON ONE channel on the LAST FOUR list. This has happened with many previous HR34 softwares.

3. When I FFWD through some commercials, if there is black lasting 3 or more seconds between two commercials or between the last commercial and the return of the program, my picture goes black with the black spaces, but it stays black even after the next commercial or the program resumes. It stays black for about 5 seconds, so that when the regular picture is restored, because of the FFWD, about 10 to 15 seconds of the regular video has been skipped.

4. When I am recording 3 or 4 programs and I am watching a program on the 4th or 5th tuner, if I play one of the recorded videos from its beginning and then go bck to the tuner video, fine. But if I press PREVIOUS to go back to the recorded video, when the HR34 takes me back to it, it does not resume at the point where I left it as it should. Instead, it goes all the way back to the beginning of the video as it shouldn't.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

Received 0x8d6 this morning. Reset receiver as I always do after a download. Every remote button press...bonk, bonk, bonk. This has been going on for 3 software versions now. :/


----------



## badogg (Sep 25, 2014)

I called the retention department today to discuss my options because I have reached my tolerance level with the HR34-700's horrible lag/freezing up issues. Was told that instead of the little genie client they could swap that for an HD-Dvr which would hopefully help with it and I was totally on board with trying that - but I would have to lock in for another 2 year agreement. I explained that I was NOT willing to do that at this point for them to band-aid the issue and that it really didn't sit well with me because the only reason I have the HR34-700 is because I had horrible lag with the previous HD-Dvr that I had prior and the HR34 and I already locked in for two years for that change. So I said that I guess I'm going to have to search out other options at this point, and they seemed fine with that. 

Completely unacceptable. And the part that really gets me is that we pay a fee for DVR service. It shouldn't be crippled like this for a paid service. I don't get that either, it's all locally stored content why is there a monthly fee? So irritated right now.


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

scottb8888 said:


> Yep, just like clockwork... Clients are homeless again. Looks like another truck roll this week. Maybe they'll replace the tv's next


Yep, the replaced everything including the HR 44. Hopefully we are done!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hope so, too. Good luck!


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

scottb8888 said:


> Yep, the replaced everything including the HR 44. Hopefully we are done!


 NOT done! Last night neither client could find the server. Unless anyone else has a suggestion, I'm pushing to remove the clients and geet my H25's back


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

scottb8888 said:


> NOT done! Last night neither client could find the server. Unless anyone else has a suggestion, I'm pushing to remove the clients and geet my H25's back


I dropped my Genie and Client, and Reactivated my Owned HR20 and H21 from my NY home.
Yea I miss streaming 3 remote rooms, but not worth the BS.

So now I have 
HR20, HR23, HR24, H25 and H21.
If I stay with Directv come February , my upgrade will be another HR24 or 2.
Sorry no more clients and Genie for me.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

I've had my HR34 completely lock up (unresponsive to anything) twice in the last 4-5 days. We've had to pull the power and reboot it. This started after I did another CLEARMYBOX last week after slow remote response.

Anyone else had lockups like this that turned out to be more severe than just software? We're starting to get caught up on our recordings, but The Walking Dead and American Horror Story start soon so I don't want to be without a working DVR.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

DIRECTV called me today, and offered me the HR44 if I resign back up, only a few short days after I deactivated my HR34.

I told them no thank you, and I wish to return my HR34, 24, 23, as well as my H25.

I've just had enough of the bugs, enough of the tech visits and enough of the excuses. 
It's been a fun ride , but I'm finished.
I'll keep my HR20 and H21 active for another month. 
But I'm done.
Thanks for the help guys in the past. 
GOOD LUCK with future software updates.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Good bye, and sorry you've had such bad luck.


----------



## SFaulkner (Oct 2, 2014)

Genie - HR44/700 - 0x8c2

Anyone else having an issue with Series Links not recording? Was out of the town the last 5 days and not a single Series Link recorded any new episodes. I look at the Series Link list and everything but Homeland shows (0) upcoming episodes to record. This is so frustrating. Hope there are some ideas on how to fix this. I've lost so many episodes that I enjoy watching when I can. I can go to Upcoming Episodes and press the record button - but I will not remember to always do this. The DVR is useless in this situation.


Thanks!


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

scottb8888 said:


> NOT done! Last night neither client could find the server. Unless anyone else has a suggestion, I'm pushing to remove the clients and geet my H25's back


Ok, I need you techies out there. If you have been following ( HR44 + 2 C41 + 1 HR23). Every three days both client can't find their way home. The have replaced the HR44, all connectors, splitter, & LNB. Still keep happening. They have not replaced the 2 C41's because both have the same problem.

DTV's answer was to remove the internet (Using a new DECCA) because the internet traffic could be causing the issue??? I asked if that was the case, what would they do?? No answer there. I got to thinking that maybe if I eliminated the DECCA and cabled the ethernet right up to the HR 44 that less internet would be on the MOCA network.

I have to figure this out myself (with your help) because they are lost.

Of course we can replace the c41's with H24's just like I had and be done with it. That's my final move.

Any help or suggestions?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

scottb8888 said:


> DTV's answer was to remove the internet (Using a new DECCA) because the internet traffic could be causing the issue??? I asked if that was the case, what would they do?? No answer there. I got to thinking that maybe if I eliminated the DECCA and cabled the ethernet right up to the HR 44 that less internet would be on the MOCA network.


I have seen that before, and it i usually caused my a defective and/or misconfigured router. To test, remove the DECA for a week or so. If the system works without your router, then you know who the culprit is.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

SFaulkner said:


> Genie - HR44/700 - 0x8c2
> 
> Anyone else having an issue with Series Links not recording? Was out of the town the last 5 days and not a single Series Link recorded any new episodes. I look at the Series Link list and everything but Homeland shows (0) upcoming episodes to record. This is so frustrating. Hope there are some ideas on how to fix this. I've lost so many episodes that I enjoy watching when I can. I can go to Upcoming Episodes and press the record button - but I will not remember to always do this. The DVR is useless in this situation.


Take a look in History to see if any clues reside there.

Specifically, what shows did not record? Are you sure there were new eps to record, assuming that's how the SLs are set?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

scottb8888 said:


> Ok, I need you techies out there. If you have been following ( HR44 + 2 C41 + 1 HR23). Every three days both client can't find their way home. The have replaced the HR44, all connectors, splitter, & LNB. Still keep happening. They have not replaced the 2 C41's because both have the same problem.
> 
> DTV's answer was to remove the internet (Using a new DECCA) because the internet traffic could be causing the issue??? I asked if that was the case, what would they do?? No answer there. I got to thinking that maybe if I eliminated the DECCA and cabled the ethernet right up to the HR 44 that less internet would be on the MOCA network.
> 
> ...


Please do a SENDREPORTALL keyword search and post the report number in this thread. That will allow DirecTV engineering to evaluate this problem. Whether or not that results in anything trickling down to you I don't know, but it might.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Another receiver reboot was required this AM. Should I be concerned? Doesn't seem to want to come out of standby.


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Please do a SENDREPORTALL keyword search and post the report number in this thread. That will allow DirecTV engineering to evaluate this problem. Whether or not that results in anything trickling down to you I don't know, but it might.


Thanks, I did that yesterday. We'll see if anything happens!


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

Well it seems my HR34 got worse with 8d6 update. I had issues with prior firmware but it seem to get better after I did a CLEARMYBOX. I tried that on 8d6 to without improvement. My issue is on recordings. On some but no all recordings, the first minute or so of the recording has issues with pixelization, freezing, blank screens, and audio dropouts. I truly wonder about the engineering competency at DTV.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

wrj said:


> Well it seems my HR34 got worse with 8d6 update. I had issues with prior firmware but it seem to get better after I did a CLEARMYBOX. I tried that on 8d6 to without improvement. My issue is on recordings. On some but no all recordings, the first minute or so of the recording has issues with pixelization, freezing, blank screens, and audio dropouts. I truly wonder about the engineering competency at DTV.


Perhaps you have more than just a firmware issue. Have you looked your signals readings and done a hard drive health check?


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

badogg said:


> I called the retention department today to discuss my options because I have reached my tolerance level with the HR34-700's horrible lag/freezing up issues. Was told that instead of the little genie client they could swap that for an HD-Dvr which would hopefully help with it and I was totally on board with trying that - but I would have to lock in for another 2 year agreement. I explained that I was NOT willing to do that at this point for them to band-aid the issue and that it really didn't sit well with me because the only reason I have the HR34-700 is because I had horrible lag with the previous HD-Dvr that I had prior and the HR34 and I already locked in for two years for that change. So I said that I guess I'm going to have to search out other options at this point, and they seemed fine with that.
> 
> Completely unacceptable. And the part that really gets me is that we pay a fee for DVR service. It shouldn't be crippled like this for a paid service. I don't get that either, it's all locally stored content why is there a monthly fee? So irritated right now.


Only other way is get a HR44 owned through ebay, it's pricey though and return back HR34, unless the HR34 fails with a tech replacing it, That's the only option at this point, or get leased with 2 year commitment for less on ebay also.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I saw a suspicious HR44 for $279 owned on ebay, it says brand new never installed or used, If it's owned I would guess is from a previous owner's account, but it does provide RID, but I think is leased although it needs new access card purchase.


----------



## EmilG (Apr 9, 2008)

I received 0x8D6 for my HR34 and it fixed the guide delay issues .
The recording I played back worked perfectly also so fingers crossed!


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Well, after dealing with the complete system lockups over the last week and a half I started running some tests. Turns out my hard drive in my HR34 is failing. Called DirecTV and they are sending a replacement.

Hoping for a HR44 but fully expecting a refurbed HR34.


----------



## gvc (Sep 13, 2012)

EmilG said:


> I received 0x8D6 for my HR34 and it fixed the guide delay issues .
> The recording I played back worked perfectly also so fingers crossed!


 I received that update Sept 30 and since then no major problems except yesterday. rewinding the live buffer caused the audio to stop and rewinding to the beginning of a live show (on demand rewind) gave error 4 message. had two recordings cancel on me last night due to error. I rebooted this morning and all is back to normal. the cancelled recordings were set up to re-record today by the receiver automatically.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 4, 2007)

I noticed today on the HR44 that the some of my first-run series links aren't set to record shows with new episodes whereas others are set just fine. Same goes for tomorrow night on a different channel. It's not just a data issue as the HR21 was set to record things on the same channels just fine. A reset via the menu did not correct the situation but at least I was able to catch the shows I missed later in the night on the west coast feed.

I'll probably go through the list tomorrow and just delete/re-enter the ones that are currently broken.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sometimes a double reset within 30 minutes will completely clear the Guide cache, and it will be rebuilt over the next day or so. If your set had a reboot (before you did so) it could have flushed the Guide also, and that could be a reason why recordings don't show out far. 

Sometimes shows in a series recording list won't show with the R dot until close to the time it records. As long as the shows due to be recorded in the next half day or so are marked, you should be good.


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

Received software update to my HR24-200 early this AM. Software update says "0x08ca." Am I to interpret that this morning's update did not apply to the HR24 but to other models? Curious, as to whether this update is a fix to the response to signals from the remote. Any info appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Looks like they started a distribution of a new NR 0x0929.


----------



## jamoke (Jun 12, 2014)

Got the 0x0929 update a few moments ago.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Anything new with it or just "under the hood"?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Anything new with it or just "under the hood"?


No new features with this update.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

DJ Lon said:


> HR34/0x8d4
> 
> Still suffering from sporadic remote delays and/or lockouts. In addition (and I haven't seen it mentioned), every time I do a normal button press I get the aural error "bonk" which has become aggravating as hell. It started with the previous release to 0x8d4. Silly me, I thought this release would've fixed it.
> 
> And before you all tell me to just turn the aural error bonk off, the HR34 is my Mom's (who is technologically challenged) and she relies on that bonk sound to let her know she's made a mistake.


I have an HR24 that was giving me the bonk sound and I was using a remote that was only a year old. I thought surely that I had worn it out so I bought 2 more on Ebay. Tonight my receiver told me the batteries in the remote were low and I should change them. Instead I put new batteries in one of the new remotes and set it up for my TV. Wow, works great and the bonk sound is gone.
Then I got to wondering if it was the new remote or the new batteries. I put 2 new batteries in the year old remote and used it for awhile. No bonk sound now using it either.
It could be a coincidence that the new software came out at the same time your batteries are weak.
Try replacing the batteries and see if the bonk goes away.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I just turn off the sound effects so I won't hear that navigation "bonk" sound it's annoying.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

HR34-700 8d6 LOCKUP

20141012-C699 ERROR: 3

When I started playing NFL ST games in PIP mode I noticed that the annoying Prompt appeared only once then never showed up again. The enhanced report still worked by hitting the red button.
PIP whitching worked very well.

When halftime started on the early games I went to send DirecTV a "HAPPY GRAM" thanking them for fixing the issue!!

With two games being displayed in PIP mode I hit the info screen to get the software version for the report and the game on the main display went into the small box upper left and info displayed normally.

The Genie then LOCKED UP!!!!

It would not take any remote commands nor would it respond to any buttons on the box including power.
Let it set in this state for 3 or 4 minutes and the info screen cleared and it went back to the PIP display that I had been watching however it would still not respond to remote or on the box.
Did a red button and normal operation returned.

Shortly after the restart I noticed on some of the games the audio sounded like it was muffled like talking under water. Othr games sounded ok. Not unusual to get different audio levels across several NFL games,

Later in the evening while playing a recorded program the audio muffled sound issue returned. Most times the back button a few times would ckear it up, sometimes not.

I have been defending the HR34's operation since I first got it but I'm about to join the "Its broken Club"!!!

J C


----------

